# What's something good that happened in your game today?



## brockbrock (Apr 26, 2020)

We can never have enough positivity threads, and I thought it would be fun to have a thread where we could bask in the good things that happen to us in the game and share in the cheerfulness. It can be anything, big or small, that happened to you that made your AC life today extra great!

For me, it was Raymond crafting an ironwood bed and getting the DIY!!! I've been in quarantine with the villager glitches and haven't gotten around to trading with people yet (even though they've been patched), so I thought my chances of getting it were quite slim!


----------



## chibski (Apr 26, 2020)

The villager I've been trying to get to move out asked me to move out (Bangle) and I was able to give her away to someone that really wanted her  Then I went mystery island hunting looking for a dreamie, but on the 8th ticket I found Judy! I had no idea I'd like her so much and it never crossed my mind that I'd want her, but I was so happy with her that I invited her to my island 

That's awesome about the ironwood bed DIY! Those ironwood recipes are so pesky.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 26, 2020)

I experienced some thick fog in my game today and that was pretty spooky against the green morning sky.

There was even like fog radiating off the river. I thought I was losing it at first.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 26, 2020)

I got two villager photos today, Fauna and Zucker! I was elated, I've gotten five in the past week.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 26, 2020)

Found Ankha in the art museum and she waxed poetic on the tragedy depicted in the _Ophelia_ painting (while not mentioning the specific act shown, just like the art description)


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 26, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I experienced some thick fog in my game today and that was pretty spooky against the green morning sky.
> 
> There was even like fog radiating off the river. I thought I was losing it at first.


Woahhhh I didn't know that was possible. What hemisphere/time of the year was it?


----------



## minimoon (Apr 26, 2020)

I got the garden bench and tiny library recipes today after getting tonnes of duplicates yesterday! And I had Redd in my town with a train set with cherry blossom trees for sale. And my husband's Island had a sewing machine in the store. It was a very good day!


----------



## sheepie (Apr 26, 2020)

finished collecting all of the autumn seasonal recipes and planted some tea olive bushes all around the island! so glad we have bushes now, i felt like my downtown areas looked empty without them.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 26, 2020)

I found Beau on my first NMT and found a tiny library DIY in a bottle even though I got the recipe yesterday ^-^ I plan on giving the DIY to my friend tomorrow


----------



## morthael (Apr 26, 2020)

Hosted a small catalogue swap with my friends and that was fun!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 26, 2020)

I had an epiphany with terraforming that will free up a bridge I desperately need for another location. Now, if only I could figure out the front of my island.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 26, 2020)

I donated a second piece of art and found Audie on a mystery island to replace Hans who finally moved a few days ago!


----------



## toenuki (Apr 26, 2020)

Found Cookie on my second mystery tour out of 3 tickets! had her on my old island


----------



## Sansy (Apr 26, 2020)

I found Lolly on a NMT along with a couple of new DIY recipes while I was out hunting for villagers. I'm excited to have her on the island tomorrow!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

Hamphrey gave me the DIY recipe for an ironwood DIY workbench earlier.


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 27, 2020)

Had a HUGE meteor shower, spent it with my girlfriend and got lucky with tarantula island afterwards! Also expanded my house so I’ll have more room to decorate! Everything’s coming together and I’m very happy about it!


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 27, 2020)

One of the villagers I didn't mind moving out pinged me (Boyd) so I don't have to wait long before I can go out and hunt for my first smug villager. I'm excited since I'm fond of smugs and I can't wait to experience how they're like in ACNH!


----------



## Raz (Apr 27, 2020)

My island improved to a 4 star rating after I planted tons of weeds. Also, I just came back from another person's island where I sold 9800 turnips for a good chunk of bells.


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 27, 2020)

Got Marshal to move in with one of my best friends, and one of my other friends got me Wolfgang!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2020)

Someone was nice enough to surprise me with 2 blue roses last week. Placed them next to each other an watered them everyday and they finally sprouted one today. Crazy Redd was also in town today so was able to grab an additional painting. Nothing too huge, but Animal Crossing is about the simple things.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 27, 2020)

I got an arcade mahjong game! I don't know why, but I love it.


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

i got my first camper in ages! it was cheri and while she’s adorable, i decided not to invite her ;u;


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2020)

While trying to cycle out Lily for someone, I found Vivian, one of the ones I’m considering for my snooty slot, in my campsite. Just waiting for them to respond if they’re fine with campsite replacement.


----------



## Babylon (Apr 27, 2020)

I brought Zucker home a week ago to give to my brother. I didn't want him because his leg movements freaks me out.

He asked to move today and I had to pause and think. I realized that I had actually grown to like him and his odd lazy quirks, so I asked him to stay. I was happily surprised at my change of heart! I don't think I'll keep him in my final 10, but it'll be nice to get to know him some more before giving him to my brother. Or who knows - maybe he will slither his little legs into my heart and into the final 10! haha

It feels good to just play and enjoy instead of always having goals and feeling like I'm working.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a couple. 
1: seeing and talking to raymond. this probably sounds kinda weird but i just got him yesterday and he's so cute and i love him and anyone who's mean to raymond lovers or tells everyone that he sucks or that he's basic can go away because i really like him and i've liked him since before launch and i finally got to spend most of my day talking to this little virtual cat amongst people paying ridiculous prices for him. honestly he's the best and he was crafting a golden casket late last night/in the morning (can't remember which lol) which i thought was rather interesting. 
2: giving fuchsia an after school jacket. she commented on the one i was wearing and then i went and bought one for her because i thought it would look nice on her and it really did. it was so cute lol
3: a few trades i did for diys. i got a few ironwood recipes as well as a paw print doorplate (that i am giving to raymond as soon as i can lol), manga library wall, angled signpost and bamboo floor lamp. i love getting diys, idk what it is lol


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 27, 2020)

I was able to do a lot of trading today, some people showed me generosity with tips and I was able to tip someone else as well!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (Apr 27, 2020)

xara said:


> i got my first camper in ages! it was cheri and while she’s adorable, i decided not to invite her ;u;


Would it be possible for me to see if she would want to move to my island? I’m not sure if that works though


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Would it be possible for me to see if she would want to move to my island? I’m not sure if that works though



i’m afraid you can’t invite campers from other people’s islands, sorry ;u;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been trying to be more generous to other players, and it actually feels really nice. Not that I wasn't generous before, but now I'm actively doing it. In a time when everyone is charging a bunch of NMTs and IGB for visits and villagers and stuff, it's always good to be the one who's really just trying to help others have the best game experience that they can without expecting anything in return. 

Also I got quite a few dreamies this past week: Cousteau, Leopold, and I just got Sydney today! I only have one left (one of my friends has her for me)!

And I finally decided to relocate my house, moved all my villager houses into one spot and then I moved my house into a secluded area I can call my own. I'm still landscaping around it but it's going really well so far!


----------



## telluric (Apr 27, 2020)

It rained!! I love when it rains on my island. Getting to dress up in cute rain clothes, carrying around a cute umbrella. And I love the rainy day music!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been trying to be more generous to other players, and it actually feels really nice. Not that I wasn't generous before, but now I'm actively doing it. In a time when everyone is charging a bunch of NMTs and IGB for visits and villagers and stuff, it's always good to be the one who's really just trying to help others have the best game experience that they can without expecting anything in return.
> 
> Also I got quite a few dreamies this past week: Cousteau, Leopold, and I just got Sydney today! I only have one left (one of my friends has her for me)!
> 
> And I finally decided to relocate my house, moved all my villager houses into one spot and then I moved my house into a secluded area I can call my own. I'm still landscaping around it but it's going really well so far!



Being generous is the best, it makes me feel so good! When I did a trade earlier I paid off the rest of someone's bridge and I love to tip extra. People get so happy! Its such a nice feeling


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2020)

I got my first rainbow today. It was nice for a few hours.


----------



## marea (Apr 27, 2020)

Got my second pink rose! I am waiting for leif to bring roses because i only have like 7 right now that i am using for breeding. and the most amazing thing that happened today is that i completed the"catch 100 fish without missing one" challenge!


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 27, 2020)

Dobie sat under a tree and fell asleep


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh yeah, I went on this site: (https://turnipprophet.io/index.html) and it said that I could be getting a high turnip price this week. (624) So I hope that'll be true.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 27, 2020)

Finally got a camper today! The first one since the mandatory camper. It was Zell a smug personality which I don’t have since Jacques moved.  I was able to move one of my hamsters Apple out. 3 hammies was a bit much and she was one of two peppies.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 27, 2020)

Beau gave me a really pretty pink shirt that I really enjoy, and afterwards I talked to him again and he gave me fitting shoes.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 27, 2020)

Buck asked to move out! I don't time travel and this is only the second move-out request I've gotten. I'm gonna miss him because he was one of my starters but I'm really excited to island hop for a new villager


----------



## popstar (Apr 27, 2020)

bob successfully moved out of my town, and the plot is set up with vladimir's name on it now! i'm very happy and can't wait to see him tomorrow   

i invited fuchsia to the campsite and she gave me a new DIY recipe, it was only a wooden-block furniture item so it was easy to make! i'm happy about that too

i donated a new art piece to the museum, i guessed that it was the real one and it was! i'm proud of my detective skills haha


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 27, 2020)

Genji is officially plotted (organic campsite invite yesterday)
Going to have 2nd organic move out tomorrow... which means Wednesday I hope to do island hoping for villagers for the first time in 23~ days!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 27, 2020)

I somehow got one "special" Hybrid Blue Hyacinth, that is required to breed Purple Hyacinths, without even trying. I didn't even know they existed, and I was just trying to get more Orange Hyacinths.

Also, I invited Aurora from another town, and after all these villager glitches these past few weeks, I'm so happy that I can finally see her again. She was one of my favorites from my first town in WW. In WW, she lived on the southwestern corner of town, right by the beach. In NL, I (very painfully) reset for her house to be right next to the ramp down to the southern beach. And now in NH, she once again has a seaside home in the southwest part of town.

Also, here's a video of her being very cute.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

I was able to force Eugine out today because Marshall was in my campsite!! Eunice also asked to move, and I'm honestly gonna miss her. 

Good because I got Marshall and I'll be able to island hop again, but bittersweet at the same time bc Eunice really was a sweetheart. I'll miss her.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 27, 2020)

this is only partially in-game, but i opened up my shop on here (shameless plug lol, check my sig), and completed a few good trades already


----------



## Raz (Apr 27, 2020)

I hosted for a couple hours for some people from here. It was fun. Leif was in town, it was raining and Camofrog gave them some diy. It was fun!


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Apr 27, 2020)

got the stormy night wallpaper from saharah, it's amazing


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 27, 2020)

Chester was crafting a garden wagon this morning, so that was awesome!
I also got a cute diy in today’s message bottle. I think the aroma pot will look lovely in my bedroom


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 27, 2020)

I bred my first purple rose today. Can't wait till it blooms!

Also got my friend to water some of my flowers and I to their's.  I'm excited to see what sprouts tomorrow.


----------



## chibski (Apr 27, 2020)

Saharah came to my island and gave me cloud flooring! I've been hoping for it for a while and was so excited to get it


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

i completed my fossil exhibit!


----------



## Raz (Apr 27, 2020)

xara said:


> i completed my fossil exhibit!


Congrats! I almost completing mine as well, but I know it will take some time because it always gets harder the less fossils you need.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 27, 2020)

Back on the 23rd, TagBackTV suggested maybe the bushes Leif brings are the equivalent of Nook Miles furniture (I.E. two types of bushes permanently set to be what he sells on your island).  Well, Leif showed up today and he swapped out the holly starts he was selling me on the 23rd with the olive tea bushes 

So I got some new bush starts today.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mitzi, one of my tutorial villagers, asked to move out. I like her, but I want villagers with real houses.


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 27, 2020)

I caught my first Blue Marlin!


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 27, 2020)

Today I got a palm tree lamp DIY and it was super neat!  Also, Gayle moved in! Was really excited for that.  I'm trying to have villagers I've not had in previous games, and Gayle was one I wanted in New Leaf but never got. So I'm very happy


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 27, 2020)

Vanillite said:


> Today I got a palm tree lamp DIY and it was super neat!


Ohh I sooo am hoping to get that diy soon! I'm in the midst of making a pool club for my island, and those would of course be perfect for it.


----------



## meo (Apr 27, 2020)

Punchy gave me a traditional tea set in a color variation I didn't have yet for winning his treasure finding game. <3


----------



## maple22 (Apr 27, 2020)

I got rain while C.J. was visiting!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 27, 2020)

sherb fully moved in, so he's walking around for the first time today!! strangely, though, he just stuck to his square on the map somehow, but he's such a sweetie and each time i talk to him he gets cuter and cuter.
at one point, i was decorating near his house and put a log armchair down, and he meandered over and sat down right in front of the chair on the floor- big bruh moment lmao

i'm just v happy about sherb today- tysm to the lovely user here on the forums who adopted him out to me for free ;;;


----------



## chriss (Apr 27, 2020)

My birthday was today. I've been avoiding birthday spoilers, so I don't want to spoil it for anyone else. But I will say I was surprised and very pleased with how it is in game 
Super cute way to start the day on your birthday!


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

Raz said:


> Congrats! I almost completing mine as well, but I know it will take some time because it always gets harder the less fossils you need.



thank you! it definitely takes some time
but i hope you can complete yours, soon!


----------



## Sansy (Apr 27, 2020)

Went to visit a friend's island and he had a lot of cute villagers. He also gave me a sand castle and a couple of green mums to take back to my island.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 28, 2020)

I am do excited for all of you who have gotten your dreamies  

I found a lovely new home for Jacques on here, which let me start experimenting with bootleg Amiibo. I then managed to get Marshal scanned into my campsite using only a Reddit guide and my phone (PM me if you want to use this to get your own dreamies). I was also able to adopt Spike from another forum user. 

Besides the wonderful changes of residents, I did fun late night fishing with @rayraysparkles (which isn't quite the same as hanging out on her sofa, but it will have to do) and I visited some very beautiful islands whilst cataloguing.


----------



## Darkiie (Apr 28, 2020)

Well a lot happened lol.... I was trying that campsite method to get villagers.... I was hunting Diana and randomly found Stitches so took Stitches with me then way later finally got Diana. After it I tried getting Audie but Chrissy appeared on 1st try for Audie and she was one of my dreamies so took "oh whatever I'll hunt Audie on Mystery Island" so I time travelled to get someone to move out so that I can go island search for Audie.... When I loaded after time travelling a few days.... I had notification from Isabelle saying "Campsite visitor" I decided to go check who it was.... _It was Audie.... I screamed_

Also me going into Chrissy room just after she moved in and finding Raymond there stalking her singing to Bubblegum K.K. song non stop.... I was like.... _Raymond is in love_​


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

I found Raymond through the campsite and moved him in!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Darkiie said:


> Well a lot happened lol.... I was trying that campsite method to get villagers.... I was hunting Diana and randomly found Stitches so took Stitches with me then way later finally got Diana. After it I tried getting Audie but Chrissy appeared on 1st try for Audie and she was one of my dreamies so took "oh whatever I'll hunt Audie on Mystery Island" so I time travelled to get someone to move out so that I can go island search for Audie.... When I loaded after time travelling a few days.... I had notification from Isabelle saying "Campsite visitor" I decided to go check who it was.... _It was Audie.... I screamed_
> 
> Also me going into Chrissy room just after she moved in and finding Raymond there stalking her singing to Bubblegum K.K. song non stop.... I was like.... _Raymond is in love_​[/QUOTE



I found Audie on a mystery island recently! I found Raymond through the campsite method tonight. It works like a charm but takes hours lol


----------



## Darkiie (Apr 28, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I found Raymond through the campsite and moved him in!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> ...



Yeah I know. I actually got Raymond yesterday....Took me the whole day lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

Darkiie said:


> Yeah I know. I actually got Raymond yesterday....Took me the whole day lol


It took me about 3 hours to find him but that’s because the only personality I didn’t have yet is smug so I got more smug campers.  I can go to bed happy.


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 28, 2020)

3/4 of Redd’s paintings were real and I happen to have 3 characters so I snagged them all~!


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 28, 2020)

I just found Marshal via the campsite method!
I'm hunting for Judy, but ran into him and couldn't say no!

I'm on the hunt to get the most stereotypically expensive villagers, just to see if I vibe with them- remove the "what if". Then I'll live with them for a while and decide to either swap out for less well known villagers, or keep them. 
Judy is the last one! So the hunt continues!


----------



## KYMoose (Apr 28, 2020)

I have spent the last few days (100+ tickets) looking for a snooty villager I like. I’ve had terrible luck, but today after 40 tickets I found Whitney!


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 28, 2020)

I saw a very large fish shadow, and while I don't usually fish much I thought "Eh lets catch it."
*It was a coelacanth!*
AND it just so happens CJ is in my town, so I got 22.5k for it.

I wasn't even trying or thinking about them, even though it had been raining. I thought they were out of season.


----------



## squidney (Apr 28, 2020)

today my older sister visited my town! We talked on the phone while I gave her a tour and I miss her ;-;


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond recently moved in and I was able to get 2 DIY recipes been I’ve searching for thanks to the people on here! 

I also made quite of a progress on my island so I’m happy about that too.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 28, 2020)

Love all of the positivity, guys! Keep it coming!!




Spooky. said:


> I saw a very large fish shadow, and while I don't usually fish much I thought "Eh lets catch it."
> *It was a coelacanth!*
> AND it just so happens CJ is in my town, so I got 22.5k for it.
> 
> I wasn't even trying or thinking about them, even though it had been raining. I thought they were out of season.



Nice!!! CJ and rain is a very lucky combo!! That's why I keep stocking up on bait, with the hopes it will happen to me one day! Coelecanths seems rarer in this game than I felt they were in New Leaf.


----------



## Queen Sweets (Apr 28, 2020)

My first blue rose grew and my least favourite villager asked to move out!


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Finally got to demolish the ramp and replace it on a temporary area because I need it for terraforming.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 28, 2020)

Caught my first Tuna before the month is up, my first purple tulip bloomed, and my camper gave me the recipe for the shell fountain!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 28, 2020)

Finally got enough hybrid red roses to attempt to get a blue rose.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 28, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Love all of the positivity, guys! Keep it coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny cause the first time I had rain, I spent 2 hours hunting one. This time it was like an 'eh let me catch that, if it's a C+ I'll just throw it back' so needless to say I was shocked and yelled "HOLY SH-- IT'S COELACANTH!" out loud. I literally shouted LOL


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

saw fuchsia and deirdre bonding! fuchsia was at deirdre's house and deirdre was so happy! she kept running up to fuchsia and grinning and said she never imagined she'd have a crew like this.. it was pretty cute


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2020)

So visited someone’s town this morning to get a recipe. Noticed I finally have a decent turnip price of 301. I then saw that the person I visited had Celeste on their island so I messaged them that I wanted to go and invited them over to my island to sell turnips. After hosting a few people for turnips, she then messaged me that she won’t be coming over since she feels pretty bad after some jerk intentionally trampled on her flowers. I then thought to visit and she kept her gate open. When I got there, I saw the intensity of the damage done since I was just there earlier. Felt bad for her so decided to give her some of my hybrids. I then invited her over to my island to pick out some more since I can only carry so much. We also chatted a bit and she said how much better she felt after I gave her some flowers. Felt really great to make someone’s day with a simple gesture.


----------



## Saaga (Apr 28, 2020)

This was on the day of the Bunny Day. After I had crafted all the items, Zipper seemed genuinly happy (as he did blushing animation) about that and thanked for participating the event. It might not be that big of deal, but seeing a character who seemingly hates his job and not include the small font sentences after the previous sentence as they thank you seemed to me kind of a big deal. As in that he actually felt that someone appreciated the effort he had done for the Bunny Day by crafting all his items.

Another one was that Merengue completed my outfit (I was dressed as lolita or as they call it frilly or lace dress or something) saying that it looked adorable. And then said ”Just like you.” I was caught off guard that I stepped away from the game a bit and idled.


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 28, 2020)

I just got the sci fi flooring recipe which I've been looking for for my friend for ages since I got the sci fi flooring as one of my first Celeste DIYs.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

I got my first black rose and blue hyacinth!


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 28, 2020)

I got the river flowing carpet from saharah today


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 28, 2020)

Sort of? Something that happened on my island today.  A friend is mailing me a Sterling amiibo card! Finally, I will have my island knighthood complete: Knox and Sterling!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 28, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> So visited someone’s town this morning to get a recipe. Noticed I finally have a decent turnip price of 301. I then saw that the person I visited had Celeste on their island so I messaged them that I wanted to go and invited them over to my island to sell turnips. After hosting a few people for turnips, she then messaged me that she won’t be coming over since she feels pretty bad after some jerk intentionally trampled on her flowers. I then thought to visit and she kept her gate open. When I got there, I saw the intensity of the damage done since I was just there earlier. Felt bad for her so decided to give her some of my hybrids. I then invited her over to my island to pick out some more since I can only carry so much. We also chatted a bit and she said how much better she felt after I gave her some flowers. Felt really great to make someone’s day with a simple gesture.



That was so kind of you!


----------



## marea (Apr 28, 2020)

I got Label for the first/second time. I saw her in the opening screen one day, but she was replaced by kk when i opened the game because it was the day after i got 3 starts, and she never showed up again after he was done. I cant wait to see what her first gift to me is gonna be! I really miss having her around because i really used to like her in NL. I think she might be my favorite of the able sisters!


----------



## Ras (Apr 28, 2020)

Flick showed up and I sold nearly six full loads of tarantulas, minus the three for a statue.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

I just stumbled upon this a few minutes ago. Never had 3 singing all at once. Cuteness overload


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255300556047990784


----------



## PearlDragoness (Apr 28, 2020)

I finally got my least favorite villager (Sprocket) to move out, and I found someone who was selling Bianca (my dreamie) for a very reasonable amount of bells, and no nmt! I'd been looking for Bianca for a long time, and finally seeing her in person made me so happy!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

PearlDragoness said:


> I finally got my least favorite villager (Sprocket) to move out, and I found someone who was selling Bianca (my dreamie) for a very reasonable amount of bells, and no nmt! I'd been looking for Bianca for a long time, and finally seeing her in person made me so happy!



I don't really have a dreamie for peppy, but Bianca is the one I settled for. I am glad you were able to obtain her


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 28, 2020)

I got Raymond in my campsite today and now he's moving to my town. And my friend gave me a very pretty hyacinth lamp and I made her the cherry blossom items she was missing


----------



## Mary (Apr 28, 2020)

Diva is finally leaving, thank goodness.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

I bought 5 Nook tickets through the Nook Stop today and dedicated them to finding Sherb. I didn’t expect to because the odds were not good. The first villager was Chèvre but not Sherb. Then I found some bulls that always seem to flock to mystery islands. The 5th and final island was a spiral, and right in the middle was a blue guy! I couldn’t believe I had actually gotten lucky! It happened about 10 minutes after I posted that I was looking for him. I’m so happy with my villagers right now!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 28, 2020)

I visited someone's island to buy fake Redd art, and his Able sisters was selling Meme shirts.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

I adopted marshal!! i love him


----------



## Cethosia (Apr 28, 2020)

Let's see... I got my first black rose this morning, and I put down some paths with terraforming. I finally have an idea about what I want to do with my island. After my stores closed, I decided to visit some nook islands, and I managed to catch my first barreleye.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

I got Skye from a good friend! She's one of my dreamies and I'm really happy to have her (back, actually, since she was in my New Leaf town). Can't wait for her to officially move in tomorrow!

Oh, and I also got my first golden roses! Three at once! I was really surprised this morning.


----------



## petaI (Apr 28, 2020)

gruff moved out, wolfgang moved in


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

-Found roses for sale from Leif
-Bought a computer at Nook’s cranny for 100k bells (more expensive than acnl)
-It’s raining so I don’t have to water the new flowers


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 28, 2020)

Sahara was here today and I sold my turnips for a really good price


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 30, 2020)

It rained today and I caught 9 Coelacanths!


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

Cj showed up and I sold a bunch of fish.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 30, 2020)

Flick was here and gave me a great excuse to bug hunt.(we won’t talk about the two tarantula bites I got) and Zell was unpacking today so tomorrow he’ll be officially moved in


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 30, 2020)

I got another purple tulip today, its been a challenge trying to get those hybrids. I really love the pink and purple tulips.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 30, 2020)

Today 4-29 
1Caught an oarfish
2went to a bamboo island 
3didnt stress over landscaping
4wrote all my villagers letters


----------



## moon_child (Apr 30, 2020)

Finally got my boy Marshal via the campsite. I wanted to cry.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 30, 2020)

I got some super cool diys today and did a lot of super awesome trades
Also I finally got my amiibo coins and I was able to invite Cherry to my island and she gave me a shell stool diy for me to make her


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 30, 2020)

I finally achieved all 10 dream villagers! My island is now complete


----------



## Koala92 (Apr 30, 2020)

I finally fixed the flowers that were taking over my island!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 30, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> I finally achieved all 10 dream villagers! My island is now complete



That’s awesome! Who are they if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Figment (Apr 30, 2020)

This was actually last night, but I felt like sharing.

Butch sat down on the pavement in the town square and a few seconds later, Lopez sat down next to him. I was fiddling with my camera trying to get a picture because I just thought it was cute. The next thing I knew, Erik walked in front of them and started singing. And he just kept singing! It was so cute! So I guess Erik was having a concert and Butch and Lopez showed up early for it. 

This is good news because I just love singing villagers.


----------



## marea (Apr 30, 2020)

I am having good turnip prices so far but i am gonna wait until tomorrow before selling.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)

Poppy's moving in!!!! AHhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 30, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> That’s awesome! Who are they if you don’t mind me asking?



My dreamies are in my signature! But specifically, they are Agnes, Apollo, Audie, Beau, Dom, Judy, Lolly, Marshal, Molly, and Raymond 

It was definitely very hard to limit my list to just these 10 villagers, as I have other favorites who unfortunately did not make the cut


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 30, 2020)

I got my island up to a 4 star rating and got a bunch of new items in the mail!


----------



## juniperisle (Apr 30, 2020)

I got my first Lilly of the Valley and completed the Fossil Exhibit in the museum! Ive never had perfect town status or completed a museum section in any of the previous games so this was super exciting for me!


----------



## hallejulia (Apr 30, 2020)

Bruce is in my campsite today. I wasn't expecting to just stumble across one of my dreamies without actually meaning to look for them.


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2020)

i caught some harder to catch fish from the sea and river.
( i don't have the museum yet so everything new is chilling in my tent :') )


----------



## Imbri (Apr 30, 2020)

I hit 4-star rating today. This is taking forever!

Also, I gave an office uniform (outfit?) to Sally, and it looks adorable on her.


----------



## Xeleron (Apr 30, 2020)

This conversation... the ending of the conversation is hilarious, but I'd rather not spoil in case someone hasn't gotten this dialogue. 


Spoiler


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 30, 2020)

5 star status today! And Bam is here!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 30, 2020)

I finally found Peanut on a mystery island! I’m so happy. And I still have like 330 NMT left over to try and get Bunnie next. They have been my two favorites since Wild World.


----------



## CodyYuki (Apr 30, 2020)

Got a money rock island! don't know how rare they are and I didn't even know they existed, I love being surprised so I play all my games blind if I can


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

I got a lot of flower hybrid spawns after some friends watered my flowers last night!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 30, 2020)

i restarted my island recently and i had to put down those three plots in the beginning of the game that tom nook has u do & audie happened to be one of them! i was actually going to start hunting for her once i upgraded my town hall, but this has saved me so many nmt! c:

edit: nvm not a good thing, didn't realize she was a peppy villager and i actually just want tutu as my peppy villager T^T


----------



## Vadim (Apr 30, 2020)

Someone on this forum sold me ankha today! 
I visited 83 Islands with NMTs today and didn't get a single of my favorite villagers so I'm very happy that I still managed to get her! At least I won't struggle with resources for the next couple months haha.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 30, 2020)

I was going to close my game for the day but then I saw a shooting star and B buttoned the heck out.

5 just rained down and it was intense.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 30, 2020)

I got real lucky and successfully bred a green mum on the first watering of my three hybrid yellows!


----------



## mayortiffany (May 1, 2020)

I finished paying off my last home loan and my bridge loan! It's the first time ever in an Animal Crossing game that I've completed my loans in full. It's mostly due to the stalk market, but I was able to trade my TBT for some bells from a kind user here, so that got me over the last hurdle!

Oh, and Flick came today so I was able to unload some more bugs. That helped towards paying off all my loans as well.


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

I had celeste come by and so I invited all of my friends over to see her!


----------



## Ras (May 1, 2020)

It's not amazing, but I went to talk to Kicks and saw something weird at Freya's feet. I quickly backed out of the conversation and went over there and she was bent over staring at a tarantula. I caught it and she exhaled a breath of relief.


----------



## Cethosia (May 1, 2020)

So a few good things happened today.

- I have gotten a decent amount of hybrids today. I didn't have any visitors water them. One of them was a green mum

- Mushroom season has started in the southern hemisphere. I found 5 mushrooms this morning.

- I gave Poncho (one of my starter villagers) a bed, and I was happy to see he replaced his sleeping bag with it


----------



## udinafrog (May 1, 2020)

I had a friend coming to my island to sell some turnips (it was a modest price but just to not have loses), we chatted for a while and she offered to water my flowers and gave me an enveloped present ^^ I'm very curious to see the effects of the watering tomorrow.


----------



## mocha. (May 1, 2020)

One of my villagers crafted an ironwood cart which was nice  still waiting for the cutting board though!


----------



## Morningowl (May 1, 2020)

I made a mini valley on my island using island design app/terraforming, I am actually enjoying it. Always nice when you successfully make something you like and enjoy.


----------



## brockbrock (May 2, 2020)

I got the Leaning Tower of Pisa from Gulliver! Finally a non-clothing item from him!


----------



## mayortiffany (May 2, 2020)

Today, I caught many new bugs and fish for May, including a scorpion!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 2, 2020)

Had a watering group yesterday and hybrids were blooming today. Got a lot of new Blue Roses and there were gold roses for some reason. I don’t even remember anyone having a gold can.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Today I found Octavian, Lopez, Julian, Bonbon, Coco, and Francine in my campsite, and two days ago when I was going to start the campsite method for Genji I found him first try! I managed to get him to move into my main town and I am sooo happy, Snake and Genji in the same town! I also found Beau when island hopping last night and Pekoe when island hopping today, a few days ago I found Lucky first try and the next day Lobo 2nd try! It's been a great past few days for ac!


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Found the Rosalia beetle and purple emperor, now I’m missing the scorpion
Finished the May day tour
Learned 2 DIYs today from villagers


----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

i finished the neighborhood area and finally got 4 stars ^_^


----------



## udinafrog (May 2, 2020)

After a friend watering plus the raining yesterday, my flowers were a pretty colorful chaos this morning!


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

i expanded my catalog so much,,,,


----------



## Cethosia (May 2, 2020)

When I looked at my flower gardens this morning, I found my second green mum. It was a nice surprise after finding one yesterday as well.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 2, 2020)

I am happy because I managed to catch the fourth and final Banded Dragonfly that I needed today.
I think that is an achievement in itself because, personally to me at least, I feel it is quite a bit more difficult to catch than the Wasp, Tarantula and the Scorpion put together due to the speed that it zooms around the island.

I am pleased to say that I am pretty much ready for Flick and C.J's visits for rare bug/fish models.
Here are the totals that I have of each creature so far. I just need to get one more Scorpion tonight and I will be finished.

x3 Coelacanth (Coelacanth model)
x3 Wasp (Wasp model)
x3 Tarantula (Tarantula model)
x3 Banded Dragonfly (Banded Dragonfly model)
x2 Scorpion (Scorpion model)


----------



## Blueskyy (May 2, 2020)

Well I didn’t play yet today but yesterday I planned to continue finding Judy via the campsite after looking 4 hours the previous night. She was the first one to pop up so she moved in. I also replaced some brick fencing on the top of my island with hedges and surrounded my mini park with hedges. Also got to see Rover!


----------



## kasane (May 2, 2020)

a villager finally wanted to move out. goodbye plucky, now i can finally get a dreamie


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 2, 2020)

Mint celebrated her birthday today! We were joined by Dobie who looked so happy and adorable.


----------



## Imbri (May 2, 2020)

I got my upstairs room. More storage! And I splurged on changing the exterior, which will show up tomorrow.


----------



## Lars (May 2, 2020)

i caught like 5-7 new bugs.
i caught like 10 new fish.
got (or rather found ) 3 gold nuggets today.
got over 250.000 bells now so i can buy a lot of turnips tomorrow and sell them for a huge profit.


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

henry gave me the decoy duck diy this morning! i’ve been wanting this diy for so long! :3


----------



## Aliya (May 3, 2020)

My island received a 5 star rating today! It was completely unexpected since I recently hit 4 stars and I didn't think I had added that much furniture to improve the rating enough.


----------



## trashpedia (May 3, 2020)

- Got another Lily of the valley today ^-^ 
- Got a 4th blue rose


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Finally fixed and terraformed the river on the left side of the town, now I have to relocate able sisters to fix the right side of the town.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

My first meteor shower last night! Wished upon 120+!


----------



## mirukushake (May 3, 2020)

I made it to 100,000 Nook Miles! I don't really use them much so now I'm going to try for 200,000 by shark season.


----------



## brockbrock (May 3, 2020)

Woke up today with 2 purple cosmos *PANSIES*!!! I've been trying for a whole month now with no luck! Yippeeeeeee!!!!!

I assume they can breed with each other and that the chance of them spawning more are higher than the "special" red cosmos?


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Wasted so much time last night at 11 making a scorpion island and only managed to get one, it was worth it because I finished all the bugs and fish that are now available in May, now I have to wait for June for the new bugs and fish.


----------



## Insulaire (May 3, 2020)

Caught my first char while (unsuccessfully) hunting for the golden salmon!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 3, 2020)

a friend came by and gave me 1 mil bells for no reason lol. I sold fruits, gave everyone non-native fruits, and just spent the day enjoying the game, caught the purple emperor butterfly, and donated 2 fossils of the 3 I had left to find.


----------



## Cethosia (May 3, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Woke up today with 2 purple cosmos!!! I've been trying for a whole month now with no luck! Yippeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> I assume they can breed with each other and that the chance of them spawning more are higher than the "special" red cosmos?


If you put them alone and water them, they might clone themselves, so that would be better


----------



## daisyy (May 3, 2020)

first full day with zucker moved in and wandering around in my town. saw him reading and chasing after bugs. he's too cute i can't even :<


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

I had a birthday party thrown for me and I loved it :')


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

finally completed my baby/mama/papa bear sets! :>


----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

I *just* got a 5 star rating, which I was *NOT* expecting! Only 20% of my island is decorated... I- don't understand how I did it?! I guess because that 20% is very heavily decorated with a lot of variety?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Static moved in today! I missed him from my nl town im glad he's back<3


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

The nookligans decided to stock rose seeds out of nowhere, i am shocked! i was waiting for leif to bring them around and did not expect my store to have them before he did. I got 4 star rating but i have some random stuff that i plan on getting rid off so will see if it goes down after that.


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 4, 2020)

Got my first purple hyacinth, and one of my starter villagers gave me their photo today!


----------



## January (May 4, 2020)

Almost didn't walk into my campsite. 
Glad I did. It was Judy!


----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

I got Tia's photo. *.*

I'm so happy!!!


----------



## victoriae350 (May 4, 2020)

Someone offered without prompt 100 NMT for a villager, and then I replaced that villager with another I claimed from another person


----------



## Tiffany (May 4, 2020)

meteor shower!


----------



## brockbrock (May 5, 2020)

I saw my first rainbow today! Stupidly I didn’t bother taking a picture before it vanished so I hope I see another one soon.


----------



## chainosaur (May 5, 2020)

Ankha moved in today! I'm so excited to move her house and give her a cool yard. And with the house out of its old spot, I can finally terraform those cliffs in that area and make the outdoor hotsprings of my dreams. ~


----------



## Babylon (May 5, 2020)

I FINISHED a week long project! I had this idea from the moment I saw a “den chair” and was just spending time saving up money to make it a reality.

link here


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 5, 2020)

Redd showed up and he had Starry Night!!! I bought it on the spot since it’s always genuine and it’s my fave painting. I didn’t even look at the other oaintings


----------



## ayeeprill (May 5, 2020)

Fuschia asked to move! I immediately TT'd to the day I would have an open plot, invited Diana to camp via her Amiibo for the third time and she is moving in! I now have all six of my favorites.


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 5, 2020)

I got my 5 star rating today. I know that I'm probably late to the party, but it made me genuinely happy because I don't have time to play that much during the week.


----------



## reallylovesquids (May 5, 2020)

as my unupdated signature shows, i've been wanting pashmina to be my resident uchi villager and today she showed up in my campsite!!! to make things even better, i didn't have to play cards with her for like 2 hours; she moved in quickly and painlessly


----------



## eggbae (May 5, 2020)

I figured out you can close the curtains/shutters in your house lol. No more unsettling feeling of being watched while I'm rearranging all my junk


----------



## Mairmalade (May 5, 2020)

I'm happy that I was able to sell my turnips for 480 bells per turnip today!

I've never had much luck with turnips so having this early in the week when bells are low made for a great Tuesday.


----------



## seularin (May 5, 2020)

someone saw my post on a 'experience with scammers' thread and gave me the creme diner set for free yesterday!! i've gained some faith in humanity


----------



## purple_vixen (May 5, 2020)

I got Katt's picture. My first in New Horizons  

Ankha agreed to move in, so Fuschia is now moving in with @rayraysparkles. Given that Ray and I do a lot of late night fishing together, I will still be able to visit Fuschia  

I did some cataloguing with @Leen, and visited Leen's beautiful island. I had the grand tour, and it was lovely.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

A kind person let me come get Café wall from Sahara, been looking for it since the day the game came out.


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Woke up today with 2 purple cosmos!!! I've been trying for a whole month now with no luck! Yippeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> I assume they can breed with each other and that the chance of them spawning more are higher than the "special" red cosmos?


Purple cosmos? You must have had a REALLY good day, because there isn't a purple cosmo in the game.

To add to the conversation, I had 5 people water my flowers, finished my tricycle racetrack, and sold my turnips for 602 each. I went from having 30k in the ABD to 6 mil+!


----------



## brockbrock (May 5, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Purple cosmos? You must have had a REALLY good day, because there isn't a purple cosmo in the game.



So many years later and I still constantly mix cosmos and pansies together. :X


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> So many years later and I still constantly mix cosmos and pansies together. :X


Ha ha ha, that makes sense. I thought maybe you meant hyacinth. I have one purple pansy as well. Still trying to get the elusive purple windflower and blue rose. One day at a time, literally and figuratively!


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 5, 2020)

@purple_vixen helped me with my chores, which as usual i could never do without them!! And @Prophecy82 let me catalogue stuff and made me loads for my restarted island! They both really cheered me up today!


----------



## brockbrock (May 5, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Ha ha ha, that makes sense. I thought maybe you meant hyacinth. I have one purple pansy as well. Still trying to get the elusive purple windflower and blue rose. One day at a time, literally and figuratively!



I've given up on the blue rose for now. I have 60 to 80 red roses that SHOULD have a chance to spawn one, but nothing, and it has been several weeks. Knowing my RNG luck the roses are probably all the dud variety and not the special ones. 

Are the purple windflowers difficult to come by? I haven't started breeding them as they're my least favorite of all of the flowers.


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I've given up on the blue rose for now. I have 60 to 80 red roses that SHOULD have a chance to spawn one, but nothing, and it has been several weeks. Knowing my RNG luck the roses are probably all the dud variety and not the special ones.
> 
> Are the purple windflowers difficult to come by? I haven't started breeding them as they're my least favorite of all of the flowers.


I've found them more difficult than the pansy. The process is mostly the same. Breed red and blue for special red, breed special red for purple. I've got all varieties but those two. Well, I'm missing the pink rose, too, but not a huge concern of mine.


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 5, 2020)

I was planning on using the 50k nook miles I saved to find a dreamie, but on my first island I found Vivian!


----------



## cainhurst (May 5, 2020)

I had a handful of trades this morning that went a lot more smoothly than they usually do. I can get overwhelmed when it feels like there are 10 different people waiting for me to respond to them, go to their islands, send them dodo codes for mine, etc - so a lot of the time, even though I have a lot of stuff I'd like to sell, I just... don't do it. I can't say why this morning was different, but everything was just so quick and snappy, everyone was friendly and kind, no complications to speak of. I'm still kind of surprised by how well it went and it's been several hours, haha


----------



## Asarena (May 5, 2020)

Olaf and Buck gave me their photos today. I also caught my first Queen Alexandra's Birdwing~


----------



## N a t (May 5, 2020)

I caught the Mahi Mahi and now I am all up to date on the seasonal bugs and fish for my hemisphere!


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2020)

marshal moved in


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

Sahara was visiting my town (I guess technically still is) and she sold me a summit wall, which is one of my favorites!

Also, my friend let me catalogue a few plants that were different colored than mine, so I can add some much needed variety to my cliffside cinque terre-inspired section on my island!


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)

Finally got to relocate my house, now I have to start cleaning my old location and work on the shopping district area of my town as well as helping Gulliver today.


----------



## Ras (May 6, 2020)

This is a cheat, since it happened in Pocket Camp, but I have to mention it. I finished the garden event tonight and was determined to help my buddy Zevrix finish hers, too. I gave her about 160 bugs and it did let her finish. I got a notification that I had creatures in my garden, and when I went in, she had arranged them in the shape of a heart. I'm in a rough patch in my personal life and this was such a nice thing for her to do. ❤


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 6, 2020)

I went island hopping for villagers and I found FANG!!! He’s my favourite villager so I’m so excited.


----------



## mirukushake (May 6, 2020)

Thanks to visitors watering my flowers yesterday, I got 5 new types of hybrids overnight including green mums, finally!!

Ursala and her stupid bangs moved out, so I moved in Fuschia. Island is almost half deer now which I hadn't planned on but they're _so _cute.

Got my first thunderstorm, and there's a real one going outside so that was kind of cool.


----------



## Flodorf (May 6, 2020)

I managed to get 5 stars on my island today while I felt like I was miles off still! 

North/East of my island is still pretty "wild"  and I haven't paid a lot of attention to it yet. I really liked the outdoorsy feel of it, so I was hesitant to start to decorate it, but apparently I don't have to (yet)! Woohoo!


----------



## Meowria (May 6, 2020)

-Kabuki came in a campsite and is gonna replace Mott(who I’ve been wanting him to leave ever since I accidentally told him to stay when he asked). I’m also really excited since he looks like a pretty rad dude!
-My island reached 5-star! It’s not completed yet but it’s almost there.


----------



## toonafeesh (May 6, 2020)

Daisy came to my campsite when I was about to TT to kick someone so I could hunt for Gaston...!! I've been looking for Daisy since she was in my town in New leaf ;o; it's been 7 years and I finally have her back!!


----------



## Cyku (May 6, 2020)

My Resident Services tent had an upgrade to a building! I could move the museum to a place I like and I'm finally starting to have some plan for my island. ^^ And I got a lot of Bells for my first turnips sell!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Added to my entrance by the airport and started a plan for the rocks to the north of my island. Isabelle has stopped telling me I need fencing. Now she’s on about furniture.


----------



## Magnetar (May 6, 2020)

Finally got the space helmet! Now on to the space suit and boots. ^^


----------



## Cethosia (May 6, 2020)

Yesterday I had a campsite visitor, and upon seeing it was Gaston, I put down an empty plot. I was planning to visit 10-20 nook islands for fun, and on my 8th I found Tangy. I invited her over, put down another plot (10th one), and invited Gaston as well.

Tangy is moving in now, I found a black cosmos and I had good turnip prices


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (May 6, 2020)

I finally found a villager that isn't garbage while on an island tour- Flurry's moving in tomorrow!


----------



## marea (May 6, 2020)

Hazel gave me her pic after i gifted her foreign fruit! This is my first pic so far and i like Hazel so i am happy right now!


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

Today Reneigh gave me her photo!


----------



## mollyduck (May 6, 2020)

On Monday, I got my fourth-ever campsite visitor. It was Molly. I was in total disbelief!!! 
She's officially moved in today.


----------



## udinafrog (May 6, 2020)

Just completed all fossils! Oh, and I got an orange rose 
Also, Ruby moved in ^^


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 6, 2020)

Today has been the BEST day for me in a long time. There's too many people to thank for that, but especially:

@cyberbobina for GIVING me savannah and @qwyzxv7 for basically giving me Ankha as well for a few TBT....

And just @Hedgehugs and @SkyeWolfYou  for being so lovely 

You guys are all the best. This is such an amazing forum. Thank you!!


----------



## cloudmask (May 6, 2020)

beau moved in  ❤


----------



## catmoths (May 6, 2020)

Flick finally showed up   I’ve been saving up from tarantula farming and made BANK from him!


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (May 6, 2020)

Awww omg. we’d like to thank you too for being so lovely! There’s so many kind people on this forum and I absolutely love that!


----------



## aaaacery (May 6, 2020)

Teddy was moving out a few days ago, and I was able to finally give him to a friend who had him on her wishlist! and after a few nook mile tickets I found Bam and got him to move in, he just finished packing today!


----------



## catmoths (May 6, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> beau moved in  ❤


I love Beau! He was a random move-in early on for me and he immediately won me over with his uh.....quirks, lol


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

expanded my catalog a bit more!


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 7, 2020)

Finally got a campsite villager (chief) good enough to use to kick out Al! And as an added plus Redd came and I got to add the fake statue of David to my WIP statue garden outside my museum OH and I got my first purple rose sprout!!! It’s just overall been the best day lol


----------



## Lazaros (May 7, 2020)

- i found teddy within 11NMT and i'm revelling in it.
- only fuchsia has to go now for my last open plot and i'll ... finally have all my dreamies. wow. that was a journey.


----------



## dragonair (May 7, 2020)

I finally got Stitches through the campsite method after going through 82 villagers! He also took forever to pick a person to replace but he's finally here and I love himmmmm.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 7, 2020)

i got audie today! she's normally sold for NMT which i don't have a lot of, but there was a kind soul selling her for IGB! she's one of my dreamies and getting her this way made my life so much easier <3


----------



## g u a v a (May 7, 2020)

someone let me catalog a pc ^^ cant wait to make an internet cafe in my basement.


----------



## Mello (May 7, 2020)

Literally half asleep rn and decided to check my camp right before going to bed and I run into Judy. I love her so much, but I wasn't looking for her and my town is full right now... don't know who to kick, but this is super surprising wow


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

Gulliver gave me an alpinist hat and my house finally relocated
Then I started to work on the Museum area on my town and finished the cliff.
Paid off the incline as well.


----------



## Reineke (May 7, 2020)

I had a bunch of friends over in my town tonight. I helped them out by giving them fossils they needed and other items for their catalogs and they helped me out by clearing more inventory space. I feel like we all got what we wanted out of it. And then one of my villagers started crafting something really cool and everyone came back at the same time. It was the first time I'd ever had 4 friends visit at once so that was awesome!


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

finally...........


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

i got a bunch of new diys today!


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

My incline showed up and now I’m relocating the museum
And the painting I got yesterday was real


----------



## marea (May 8, 2020)

I got the "smirk" reaction, which is one of my favorite reactions! I also finally got the knapsack, and someone asked to move out!


----------



## lei (May 8, 2020)

Flick visited my island for the first time, almost able to pay off my next house loan, tinkered with my ‘beach club’ set up to improve it and found a bunch of hybrid flowers after a couple of days of rain


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 8, 2020)

Hans finally asked to moved out a couple days ago and on my 5th NMT today I found cherry! I don’t have a dreamy list but she sure is cute and I can tell she’ll be a fav


----------



## xlisapisa (May 8, 2020)

I got rhonda’s photo!


----------



## Saaga (May 8, 2020)

I got my first blue hybrid today.


----------



## rianne (May 8, 2020)

Gayle gave me her photo. What a sweet darling.


----------



## AmyK (May 8, 2020)

The 5th was a super lucky day for me. A friend invited me to try my luck with getting the coelacanth and even prepared multiple bags of bait for me. I didn't catch it, but I really appreciated that they asked me to come over just to find that ol' fish. Then I was gifted the ironwood dresser recipe that I didn't expect to see or find anytime soon. Later that day I invited some friends to catalog items and snag spare recipes and Freya was crafting (guess what?) the ironwood dresser. We had a lot of fun! 

Yesterday my second character found their first message in a bottle and in it was the recipe for the terrarium.
Made me happy, although I already got it from a friend just the other day.

Today I learned how to make the infused-water dispenser from Roscoe.
That one will be a great addition to my (planned) bar at the beach!


----------



## DinoTown (May 8, 2020)

Today was a double message bottle day.
_Both of them _contained flower crown DIYs I didn't have!


----------



## JKDOS (May 8, 2020)

I found the (non-angled) signpost DIY.

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



DinoTown said:


> Today was a double message bottle day.
> _Both of them _contained flower crown DIYs I didn't have!



You can get a DIY bottle for every player character on your island.


----------



## DinoTown (May 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You can get a DIY bottle for every player character on your island.


I only have one!


----------



## brockbrock (May 9, 2020)

I got my first lily of the valley today!!


----------



## river (May 9, 2020)

woke up to find curlos wearing the sweater I got him for his birthday, so cute!!


----------



## Imbri (May 9, 2020)

Cherry's coming home! Her plot is listed as sold, she'll unpack tomorrow, and we'll be able to celebrate her birthday on Monday. *whew* Cut it about as close as I could!


----------



## marlasinger (May 9, 2020)

Mathilda gave me her photo!


----------



## Yujian (May 9, 2020)

I decided to island hop and found my dreamie Reniegh in 1 ticket!


----------



## Clock (May 9, 2020)

Finally paid off the last incline for the museum area so it'll show tomorrow and yesterday I got a wand recipe from Celeste.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 9, 2020)

I got Julian


----------



## brockbrock (May 9, 2020)

Woke up to find another lily of the valley!! After a week of nothing I got my first 2 in a row but then I moved a house which was up against a cliff which revealed a third lily of the valley!


----------



## Evadere (May 9, 2020)

Rodeo finally asked to move out.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2020)

The other day I gave Julian to someone who kept posting about him in an Animal Crossing discord. I asked if Julian was her dreamie and she said yes, so I told her she could have him for free. She was suuuuuper excited to get him. She stopped talking for a bit and then I got a message from her again, which said 'This is her older sister: thank you so much, she's so excited LOL' . Apparently she wanted Julian because she really loves unicorns. The older sister kept livetweeting the younger sister's reactions and it honestly made my day x'D She time travelled to move him in right away and talk to him too, hehe! I got Raymond that day, but the excitement and joy from giving Julian to someone just shone so much more in comparison. It was so cute ajdjsjd <33

 ANYONE ELSE HAVE MORE WHOLESOME STORIES... I love reading about cute things that happen in game hehe :> Doesn't have to be a big thing of course, even little things can make your day <3


----------



## Kyneria (May 9, 2020)

Oh I *adore *when people get excited when I give away dreamies. I remember one user in discord who got so excited they forgot to void their villager and kept apologizing while going back to their island and TTing one day, it was so cute, I had a few laughs out of it.

Or even one user here, with Merengue, the first reply I get is ''wait what'' and then all caps and excitement.

It really feels great giving away some dreamies!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

I think Judy is smitten by K.K. She has been sitting there listening to him all day it seems with those big, squinted eyes. She’s either really sweetly enjoying the music or slowly contemplating stealing K.K.’s identity. I can never tell with her.


----------



## Jam86 (May 9, 2020)

aw this is so sweet ♡
i love giving away villagers, i took note of the more popular ones and got amiibos for them just so i could give them away for free
helping others get their dreamies makes me so happy 

i can't quite remember but one time someone was trying to help their brother with his game so they were selling a nmt for 99k and i remembered how much trouble my brother had with starting his game so i gave them 500k instead and they were so happy it actually made my day funnily enough


----------



## Jared:3 (May 9, 2020)

I kinda get excited when I go island hopping, not sure why but its exciting to find dream villagers or other villagers on islands!


----------



## brockbrock (May 9, 2020)

Well, this is kind of a weird one, but Butch moved into my town today and his house exterior was so much better than I had thought from looking at the doc page with all of the exteriors. The picture of his house in that folder must just be taken at a specific point of the day because it looks kind of pink, but his house is bright orange. Anyways, not only do I love Butch but his house looks so beautiful where he replaced Walt.


----------



## daisyy (May 9, 2020)

saw tiffany in a villager hunt stream on twitch and became OBSESSED. traded for her on discord today and i'm so happy her little bunny tail is on my island!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

Aurora wrote me a letter about books and cooking. It was actually really boring but it was from her so it will forever decompose in my mailbox storage.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Oh I *adore *when people get excited when I give away dreamies. I remember one user in discord who got so excited they forgot to void their villager and kept apologizing while going back to their island and TTing one day, it was so cute, I had a few laughs out of it.
> 
> Or even one user here, with Merengue, the first reply I get is ''wait what'' and then all caps and excitement.
> 
> It really feels great giving away some dreamies!


Oh, that's SO precious! I love the excitement too, pfft, I can imagine how fun it was to experience that. xD <3
I THINK. I SAW THAT MERENGUE THREAD, it made me smile and laugh, you've done some good work here on TBT >D Definitely seconding that though, it feels super good to give away dreamies 



AndyP08 said:


> I think Judy is smitten by K.K. She has been sitting there listening to him all day it seems with those big, squinted eyes. She’s either really sweetly enjoying the music or slowly contemplating stealing K.K.’s identity. I can never tell with her.



OMG THAT'S SO CUTE... You ought to post some screenies hehe...Judy has such cute , sparkly eyes I bet it looks adorable  <33



Opal<3 said:


> aw this is so sweet ♡
> i love giving away villagers, i took note of the more popular ones and got amiibos for them just so i could give them away for free
> helping others get their dreamies makes me so happy
> 
> i can't quite remember but one time someone was trying to help their brother with his game so they were selling a nmt for 99k and i remembered how much trouble my brother had with starting his game so i gave them 500k instead and they were so happy it actually made my day funnily enough



That's SO sweet of you! Thank you for doing that, it's really heartwarming to see people go out of their ways to help the community.  Aww, 500k is super generous though, wow! A great jumpstart for some people starting out hehe. Could totally see how that made your day, it feels nice to give 



Jared:3 said:


> I kinda get excited when I go island hopping, not sure why but its exciting to find dream villagers or other villagers on islands!


Oh for SURE! Island hopping is fun, the potential for rare islands is great too!! There's definitely a moment of suspense when you're walking towards the campfire area and you see the colour and form of the villager whose lounging around there...


----------



## kojuuro (May 9, 2020)

For whatever reason my villagers never listen to K.K. when he comes. Rain or shine, all day he sings in the plaza alone.  Today, 6 of them came to listen at 6pm so I did concert after concert, listening to K.K. nonstop for 2 hours.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 9, 2020)

I got Dom today from a really nice cycling thread with really generous prices     I also finally started planning and making lots of progress on my town today!!! Zucker is also wearing a design one of my friends made and its really cute  ❤


----------



## Kyneria (May 9, 2020)

alias said:


> Oh, that's SO precious! I love the excitement too, pfft, I can imagine how fun it was to experience that. xD <3
> I THINK. I SAW THAT MERENGUE THREAD, it made me smile and laugh, you've done some good work here on TBT >D Definitely seconding that though, it feels super good to give away dreamies


Oh I'm afraid I didn't make a thread, I saw the person posting they were looking for Merengue and contacted them through PM, hahahahahaha

I prefer that as I get nervous when attention is thrown to me ;u;


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

This is a bit of a weird one but ive been terraforming and decorating my island after not properly doing it for a while and its coming out amazing and im super happy with it! normally im quite fussy and nitpicky and so doing stuff like this is a chore, but im not getting nearly as stressed out as i thought i would


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

zucker sent me a really cute letter this morning and i just,, i wuv him


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

got a new diy from my bottled message!


----------



## Clock (May 9, 2020)

Got my first picture today from Diva, now I can finally move her out.


----------



## Ichiban (May 9, 2020)

whenever my villagers say or do something stupid it makes me laugh so hard, and thats almost a daily happening haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2020)

I love all my villagers, but Judy makes me all kinds of happy.  Her cuteness is a big part of that, but I also adore how she seems to enjoy making my other villagers happy.  She's always singing in the plaza and drawing a crowd.  Twice now I've seen two residents sitting on the ground while intently listening to her sing her heart out.  Everyone seems to mention their interactions with her during conversations and it's always positive.  Love my little pastel bear!


----------



## ecstasy (May 9, 2020)

I sold Raymond to someone and they were so happy and I got some tickets out of it as well, and guess what while I was island hopping I ended up finding him again on ticket 9! Needless to say I took him in again and I decided to keep him this time, I'd hate to make him leave again<3


----------



## lei (May 10, 2020)

Finally got my 3rd room extension - kitchen! Also experimented with some terraforming last night and I still like the idea this morning, I will tweak and work on it some more.


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Did terraforming and some fixing


----------



## Cadbberry (May 10, 2020)

Cyd was in my campsite and I got to move out Plucky! It feels good to just rotate some villagers


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

I got Audie on my 4th NMT today as my first villager I got from island hopping, I'm so happy


----------



## Lars (May 10, 2020)

bought a little over 2.2 million worth of turnips.
so hoping to see someone with a price of like 610+.
getting that big money bells.


----------



## Spends (May 10, 2020)

I found Raymond on money Island, 7 NMTs into mystery Island hopping. 

I loved Raymond when he first got introduced to acnh, but resigned myself to the fact thaf he would never be on my island as I wouldn't be able to afford him and he was super hard to find.


----------



## Hesper (May 10, 2020)

If I ever end up with Raymond he's going for free. Same for Sherb and Judy. (Audie might stay.) It's SO MUCH BETTER to drop that kind of joy on someone. 

Today I got a green mum from a friend! It's not as good as a green carnation or violets would be (and points to those who know why I wish we had those), but it's gr8 anyway! Now to let it clone.


----------



## BluebearL (May 10, 2020)

I finally, FINALLY got a blue hyacinth today! I have been trying to breed them for so long and while I have many hybrids of almost every other type of flower I only had 1 pink hyacinth and now a blue one! Breeding flowers is a lot of fun so it was very rewarding today. I also managed to make a moon crescent pond so that was nice


----------



## Jam86 (May 10, 2020)

Hesper said:


> If I ever end up with Raymond he's going for free. Same for Sherb and Judy. (Audie might stay.) It's SO MUCH BETTER to drop that kind of joy on someone.
> 
> Today I got a green mum from a friend! It's not as good as a green carnation or violets would be (and points to those who know why I wish we had those), but it's gr8 anyway! Now to let it clone.


this is so lovely ♡♡♡
someone gave me raymond for free i actually cried and another time i got reneigh for free from my brother
he was going to sell reneigh before finding out she was one of my dreamies so that was really sweet ^-^
i had wanted both of these villagers since i first saw them and being able to have them at no cost was literally the most amazing thing ♡


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 10, 2020)

Tangy has moved in!
Flora send me a really sweet letter
and I was up in time to buy turnips, lol


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

dobie also sent me a genuine great statue - the vibes have been immaculate today


----------



## Lisha (May 10, 2020)

Canberra taught me a reaction (apologetic) and gave me her picture. I have 5 more pictures and 10 more reactions to collect. ^^


----------



## Mothership (May 10, 2020)

Restarted one of my islands recently. Am at the point right before Nook asks you to set out, and furnish, the 3 plots for villagers 3, 4 and 5.
Decided to go to one Mystery Island this morning (I almost never find anyone I want on those). And found STITCHES! Happy Mother's Day to me


----------



## Raz (May 10, 2020)

Woke up to find a letter from the HHA congratulating me for achieving an S rank. Came outside and found out my island reached 5 star status.


----------



## marea (May 10, 2020)

Got my first blue hyacinth while trying to get more orange ones! I am about to be done with my current loan, and i found Curt on an island tour today!!!!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

Bought turnips in my town today for 92 each bells and sold them for a profit through exchange! Love Sundays!

Also finally got an S ranking for my house lol


----------



## brockbrock (May 10, 2020)

I got 3 golden nuggets today which felt pretty lucky since it's rare I even get 1.


----------



## kirbbys (May 10, 2020)

Spent around 11 hours demolishing much of what I constructed over the past month in a flurry of inspiration, and I am really enjoying what's come out of this mad dash of creativity. It's been a few weeks since I've just been able to play ACNH without putting in a ton of construction time, so I look forward to getting this all done, and going back to catching bugs. :-]


----------



## milkie (May 10, 2020)

i won a giveaway on twitter for judy and im so happy bc she is my ultimate dreamie and i had already been saving up nm tickets for her and now she finally lives on my island with me


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2020)

When I reset my island I was really hoping to get Dom as a starter and I got him on only my second reset!!! He and Pheobe are both my amazing starters, I also have Peaches and Roses! Blessed start!


----------



## brockbrock (May 10, 2020)

milkie said:


> i won a giveaway on twitter for judy and im so happy bc she is my ultimate dreamie and i had already been saving up nm tickets for her and now she finally lives on my island with me



So happy for you! Judy is a doll!


----------



## seularin (May 10, 2020)

zucker wanted to be bee jr. ;o; (bee is my in-game name!!) i love my takoyaki <3


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

I sold some of my villagers to the devil. It's worth the 1000NMT so I can officially trade in this economy.


----------



## Velo (May 10, 2020)

Wolfgang randomly moved in! He filled my empty plot, I actually meant to go island hopping so I was bummed that I ran out of time. But I was happy to see a villager I had in ACNL and enjoyed had filled the spot. I probably won't keep him forever, since I wanted to experience new villagers in this game. He is a major favorite of my boyfriend, so he'll probably live on his island when he decides to move.


----------



## rawstberry (May 10, 2020)

i got fang on my 1st NMT today and i'm so happy because he's always been one of my dreamies. 




and 3 days ago i finally got a 5 star rating on my island!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

To add to my previous post I now have paid off my house and got the underwhelming one free exterior change per day lol


----------



## milkie (May 10, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> So happy for you! Judy is a doll!



sobs i know im beyond happy that she came home to me 



rawstberry said:


> i got fang on my 1st NMT today and i'm so happy because he's always been one of my dreamies.
> View attachment 256361
> and 3 days ago i finally got a 5 star rating on my island!


FANG IS SO CUTE hes also on my dreamie list to find


----------



## Mo Notony (May 10, 2020)

I had 2 purple hyacinths show up today!!


----------



## rawstberry (May 10, 2020)

milkie said:


> FANG IS SO CUTE hes also on my dreamie list to find


YESSS, HE'S ADORABLE, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE HIM. ;-; also, good luck with finding him!


----------



## tajikey (May 11, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> I had 2 purple hyacinths show up today!!


Those suckers breed like rabbits, so you should have a ton more by this time next week.


----------



## Mo Notony (May 11, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Those suckers breed like rabbits, so you should have a ton more by this time next week.


I'm cloning them. Hoping for double amounts soon!


----------



## Lars (May 11, 2020)

i essentially found what can only be described as money-rock/scorpion island.

it contained like 5 money rocks and an insane scorpion pawn rate.

needless to say i was very happy


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 11, 2020)

I got my first villager picture today, from Felicity!


----------



## moon_child (May 11, 2020)

Maple, who I dearly love, is a constant dialogue repeater in my island. She’s a normal and she means a lot to me so I mostly let it pass though it bothers me sometimes. Last night, she was like...possessed. She just kept saying new stuff I’ve never heard from her. Lol. I was so happy for that small thing.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 11, 2020)

buck moved out and bones moved in


----------



## cainhurst (May 11, 2020)

Made some good progress with terraforming today. It's been taking literal hours to flatten out certain parts of the map and raise up others because of the terribly tedious way terraforming is performed, but it's nice to take a step back and look at the map and see how much has changed after mashing that button for so long.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 11, 2020)

I finally had my first meteor shower since launch!! I shared it with my girlfriend, we wished unto the stars until it became boring and tiresome from morning till evening! 4am JUST hit, it was a great day!


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 11, 2020)

I finally got Apollo! He is my last dreamie and now my island is complete! (Other than the fact that it is very ugly)


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 12, 2020)

Coco, my favorite villager, gave me her photo today! Also got a great turnip price from someone who was doing a one-person-at-a-time queue, which was so smooth and quick and pleasant.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 12, 2020)

someone moved in!


----------



## Tileve (May 12, 2020)

It's like the 3rd thread I post about this, but I'm just so happy hahaha!

I found Chevre on an ilsland! I always said I want to find her as I have Nan already, and Nan has a framed picture of Chevre! Now I just have to figure out a way to make them neighbors...


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

audie moved in <33


----------



## Vextro (May 12, 2020)

I got a gold nugget from a rock and got a new fish (rainbowfish)


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 12, 2020)

Not "good" because it was specifically this character...but, Agent S asked me if she should move, and I told her to go. I liked Agent S...but, I'm looking forward to having someone new...so, it's fine. The AC games have always been about moving forward for me...I don't want things to just stay the same. So...yeah, it's all good...


----------



## Restin (May 12, 2020)

A forum member was kind enough to PM me that his Vic was in boxes. Vic is my fave villager and now he’s a resident on my island!


----------



## 5cm/s (May 12, 2020)

audie's out of boxes and hanging around the island! tbh i just asked her to come from the island bc i was planning to give her away after she decided she'd had enough time at my island (down w the crazy prices for dreamies!), but her dialogue is surprisingly different from that of my other two peppies and she's grown on me already!


----------



## marea (May 12, 2020)

Got my second picture! It was from Rosie which is good since i plan on moving her out.


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

Celeste showed up and I got the starry night wall, which I've been hoping for for weeks now.


----------



## BananaMan (May 13, 2020)

I FINALLY caught the Giant Trevally. That has by far been the most evasive fish for me in the game yet. I feel terrible for the sheer number of clams I killed for that thing over the last two weeks. I made it my personal mission to catch that thing tonight no matter how many clams it took. Turns out I didn't even need one clam because as soon as I got to the pier there was a nice big shadow already waiting for me.


----------



## Evadere (May 13, 2020)

I just found Raymond on my 6th NMT. Although it was sad as I also found Antonio who is an ex villager and he didn’t remember me


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

Fixed the pathways in my town and got to relocate Nook‘s cranny for my shopping area


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

I got the Gong DIY today!!

While I wish it had been the wagon, I'm still really happy about it!


----------



## N a t (May 13, 2020)

I recently put together a dreamy list and got a dreamie of mine very early on while island hopping. Very excited to welcome Lucy back to my island! She's a friend I would have over and over again!


----------



## brockbrock (May 14, 2020)

I got some DIYs I have been looking for for a long time now thanks to some lovely people here!


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

redd finally showed up for the first time in a few weeks,, only had one genuine painting which just so happened to be one i already have so his visit was kinda a bust anyways lol


----------



## Loubelle (May 14, 2020)

I got a purple pansy to spawn from the two that I have QoQ


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 14, 2020)

I got another color variation of the traveler’s backpack, so I finally changed my outfit to look like a fall-loving wizard


----------



## brockbrock (May 15, 2020)

After so many days of nothing I finally got another lily of the valley!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2020)

I got to see my first ever meteor shower, and Rocket finished moving in today!


----------



## Hesper (May 15, 2020)

I got my first villager photo from Julian, for gifting him a gold rose crown! Held a photo-shoot to commemorate. 

*the spoiler title is ENTIRELY tongue in cheek, don't come at me



Spoiler: this is gonna be too heckin' stylish for raymond plebs


----------



## Saaga (May 17, 2020)

I got my first pink rose hybrid buds appearing and caught the purple emperor butterfly which is apparently is rare to catch because of low appearing rates, which is why I’m glad I do not have to get it again after donating one for the museum. Also I did some tree and furniture replaments outside and was content with how they turned out. Redd appeared yesterday but was still around this morning until 5am and got a legit painting from him.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

Ketchup duck is moved in and she is a delight.


----------



## Yujian (May 17, 2020)

I found Judy while island hopping


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

My neighborhood in-game is getting close to better


----------



## SleepyMimeko (May 17, 2020)

Merry threw me a birthday party. I won't spoil anything for you guys with birthdays coming up, but it was awesome.


----------



## brockbrock (May 17, 2020)

Today I got both Audie and Rosie’s photo!! Now I got all of the girls on my island. The guys are stubborn!


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)

Got some terraforming done, found a really cute dress I like, grew some hybrids, and Dotty moved in!


----------



## toenuki (May 17, 2020)

gave Muffy a lost item but for some reason all my villagers like giving me after school jackets in return (its kinda funny)


----------



## daisyy (May 17, 2020)

lolly sang kk bubblegum and i died of happiness.


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

i caught a lot of expensive bugs to sell to flick whenever he decides to show up


----------



## nerfeddude (May 17, 2020)

Got photos of Purrl and Iggly <3


----------



## brockbrock (May 18, 2020)

Today I got Raymond's photo! That leaves... Butch, Gaston and Cousteau. And since they're the 3 newest additions to my island I guess it makes sense.


----------



## minimoon (May 18, 2020)

It was my birthday! I don't remember ever celebrating my birthday in other AC games (maybe it just wasn't as fun as this?) and I avoided all spoilers, so the whole thing was super fun. I loved that it was museum day as well.


----------



## Luella (May 18, 2020)

I got Apollo's photo today! 

He was originally someone I was going to cycle out and experience Dobie but my boyfriend, who doesn't even play on my island mind you, has told me not to get rid of Freedom-Bird.

Freedom-Bird stays. Plus he's probably my most well dressed character. He wears suits and blazers like nobody's business.


----------



## telliebelle (May 19, 2020)

I found Marshal today while island hopping! I was looking for Merengue, but pleasantly surprised to be able to get Marshal


----------



## Cyku (May 19, 2020)

Marshal is my favorite villager from now on, sorry my other guys xD Like... He started to sing for my flowers, taking a break to water them and then sing again with his cute annoyed face, I DIED! XD


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2020)

Just look at this girl


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263164528285499393
Big shoutout to BalloonFight for this cutie!!

ignore my random twitter account i never use LOL i'll make a real one someday


----------



## N a t (May 20, 2020)

I got my first camper today, the one you're forced to adopt, and I didn't hate them! I got Hans. While he isn't exactly one of my favorite smugs I'm just glad I didn't get an even worse Smug...


----------



## meggiewes (May 20, 2020)

I finished setting up my ultimate hybrid breeding flower garden! I'm excited to actually start working on them officially. I planted the rest of my flowers scattered around my cliffs and I do have some of my natural mums breeding pink and purple mums. So, I do have some hybrids already.

I also discovered that Marina put up both the white custom bookshelf I gave her and swapped out the mum wreath with the cute pink heart welcome doorplate! After watching a video on villager friendships, I discovered that Marina and Sherb are my villagers with the highest friendship level. It is a race to see which one gifts me their picture first!  This is actually pretty surprising because I thought my highest friendship villagers would be Marina and Bianca.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

A couple more hyacinth hybrids popped up today on my island. And to my pleasant surprise, I somehow successfully got a blue pansy without even trying! Granted, they haven't bloomed yet, but that's a step in the right direction knowing how to achieve colours of some hybrids!


----------



## An0nn (May 20, 2020)

Redd graced my island with his presence for the first time in ages.

But irl I dropped my phone and the screen shattered, so even with Redd here I'm kind of bummed. And clumsy.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 20, 2020)

Rosie moved into my town today and my natural ramp got built so my museum area is fully finished now!


----------



## An0nn (May 20, 2020)

minimoon said:


> It was my birthday! I don't remember ever celebrating my birthday in other AC games (maybe it just wasn't as fun as this?) and I avoided all spoilers, so the whole thing was super fun. I loved that it was museum day as well.


Happy (late) birthday! I'm looking forward to my first New Horizons birthday too. Soon!


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2020)

minimoon said:


> It was my birthday! I don't remember ever celebrating my birthday in other AC games (maybe it just wasn't as fun as this?) and I avoided all spoilers, so the whole thing was super fun. I loved that it was museum day as well.



The party was so cute! It was my birthday on Monday so I experienced it then. It was miles better than in any of the previous AC games.

As for something good that happened *today*: I found Annalisa while island hopping and invited her. I love the anteaters!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 20, 2020)

I got the Love Reaction from Mint today, a sign that we are best friends and hopefully means she will give me her framed picture soon!

Also, I saw Ursala sat at the table eating a donut next to her house, the house spot that used to be Felicity's. I never saw anyone use it so it was a small thing that made me happy! Love that cute cuddly bear!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2020)

My very first villager picture!  






Edit: Apparently I'm on a roll today, wow!


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My very first villager picture!



I misread "Marshal's photo" as "Marshal's potato". I can't decide if I'm ashamed or disappointed.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I misread "Marshal's photo" as "Marshal's potato". I can't decide if I'm ashamed or disappointed.


As long as it's Marshal's potato, I'm game lmao


----------



## Eevees (May 20, 2020)

Got Judy today thanks to a friend just about half my dreamies done!


----------



## An0nn (May 20, 2020)

Zane said:


> Just look at this girl
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263164528285499393
> ...


Wow, I had kind of mixed feelings about her based on her official picture, but she looks _way_ better in game. She's adorable!

Congrats!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 20, 2020)

I got Bea today! I kind of wish I had stuck it out and kept going for my remaining 20 tickets, but I really like her.


----------



## Kildara (May 20, 2020)

I finally achieved a 5 star rating. I was having trouble, but the boyfriend and I finally did it!


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 20, 2020)

Had a meteor shower last night...so, I collected all the fragments as they washed up throughout the day, and I finally got the large fragment I needed to make the moon DIY. Had that DIY for a long time...but, stopped having shooting stars for the longest time. Great to finally have that crafted and set-up outside my museum.


----------



## Luxen (May 20, 2020)

My turnip price skyrocketed for the first time! Looks like it's been one good thing after another this week. (I had a meteor shower yesterday, threw a party for it with some friends, and got some cool items from Celeste and Saharah too!)


----------



## futuristicsalad (May 21, 2020)

I finally got my hands on the giant trevally after what felt like 100+ or so bags of fishbait later (and numerous days of questioning whether the darn fish exists)


----------



## MrPicard (May 21, 2020)

I found Hornsby on an island. So cute! I asked him to move in and he should be there now. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 21, 2020)

I got rid of all my flowers (finally now I can terraform properly!)


----------



## eggbae (May 21, 2020)

Found Marshal on a money rock island, while a plot was open!


----------



## John Wick (May 21, 2020)

Mathilda talked to me.

I love her! ^_^


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Finally got my 2nd large star fragment today, now I need the zodaic fragment from the shooting star.


----------



## aloherna (May 21, 2020)

Had a meteor shower and got a new recipe from Celeste


----------



## Le Ham (May 21, 2020)

Astrid visited my campsite today. I was in sore need of a snooty, I'd always admired her design to an extent, and I don't TT. I got to try the campsite method for the first time to get her to replace Bubbles. Astrid in, Bubbles out!


----------



## Chea (May 21, 2020)

I finally got Gulliver after 3 weeks! Hope he sends a true masterpiece, I'm sick of all the crappy clothing he sent me the former times.


----------



## carackobama (May 21, 2020)

I got Judy in my campsite! she’s the only of my 4 main dreamies for my island I didn’t have yet and I’d pretty much given up on ever getting her so it was the best surprise


----------



## minimoon (May 21, 2020)

Marshal moved onto my island, which is great, but by pure coincidence he has the same style of house as the other three villagers on his street. I hadn't even noticed that when Ankha moved in hers matched Cookie and Anabelle's. It's so perfect 
I also got my first photo from Agnes!


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

i got my first two villager pics today! thank you tammy and julia c’:


----------



## N a t (May 21, 2020)

I finally got to have my first amiibo camper, it felt like forever but I'm finally on my way to moving in my dreamies


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

It's kind of bittersweet but Whitney asked me to move today and I'm letting her go off to explore other islands   She's been on my island for a while so I've grown pretty attached to her, but I'm really excited to go island hopping soon!


----------



## KatBunny (May 21, 2020)

I’ve finally got all the fruits! They haven't grown yet, but I’m glad to have the trees in progress!


----------



## azurill (May 21, 2020)

I got Julian’s picture today .


----------



## Restin (May 21, 2020)

We’ve been Island hopping for Raymond, found Judy last night which was a great consolation!


----------



## Rambo (May 21, 2020)

After hundreds of tickets (acquired from trading, not duping), I finally FINALLY got Chrissy on an island. I’ve been hunting her for weeks and have turned down trades/amiibo offers. I wanted to try to get her on my own and it was extra satisfying finding her that way. I’m so ****ing stoked. ))


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2020)

An0nn said:


> Wow, I had kind of mixed feelings about her based on her official picture, but she looks _way_ better in game. She's adorable!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, and that’s exactly how I felt too haha!! I wasn’t wowed by her picture either but once I saw her in the game I changed my mind in a hurry.


----------



## littlewing (May 21, 2020)

i finally figured out the vibe i want for my island, and furthermore, i finally stopped putting terraforming and landscaping off out of fear that it wouldn't be "perfect" enough... and once i started, i had fun! i'd been dreading it so long, but it's really fun, even if i'm not 100% sure about all my decisions. i'm learning to enjoy the process rather than wanting to rush to the "end". it only took me two whole months...


----------



## Ras (May 21, 2020)

So Audie was singing in the plaza and Vivian was sitting in front of her. Must be a coincidence? Then Butch came up and plopped down on the other side. They were enjoying listening to my wolffoxbaby sing! I‘m not crying, Kicks’s crying!







I don’t ‘member, but I think she was singing Welcome Horizons.


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Another shooting star showed up last night and got my third large star fragment.


----------



## lana. (May 21, 2020)

I got a spot for one of my dreamies, Marshal <3


----------



## Sloom (May 22, 2020)

i just came here because I have no one to flex to about how awesome I am


Spoiler






















these were all so painful to get (especially the fruit and letter ones, holy crap that was torture) I do hope you'll understand why I can't not gloat about this


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)

- After Opal's third day at campsite, convinced her to move in, she will be replacing Leopold 
- Got my fourth villager photo, from Dobie!


----------



## Insulaire (May 22, 2020)

Finally got my first villager photo, and it came from Kiki! Which is perfect, because I was planning to move her out once I got her photo. If they ever increase the allowed villager number, I’ll definitely invite her back, but for now: farewell my little black cat buddy


----------



## Chynna (May 22, 2020)

I found Reneigh on an island and today she moved in.


Spoiler


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

i expanded my catalog a lot today!


----------



## brockbrock (May 23, 2020)

I (finally) got the few mushroom DIY's I really wanted for a part of my island, so I can (finally) continue decorating again!


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

finally started decorating my house a bit and i think it looks nice this far!


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264208046642757636 raymond is already acting strange, i think he's a perfect fit for my island


----------



## brockbrock (May 24, 2020)

After some designer's block I think I finally figured out how to terraform and decoration a section of my island I've been stuck on for a long time. Those moments make me less motivated to play (when I feel stuck) so I'm always really happy when I push past it.


----------



## Rosch (May 24, 2020)

Been trying to obtain Sterling's photo. When I gave him a wrapped iron wall lamp, he just gave me a jockey's helmet. Then after going around gifting stuff to my villagers, he pinged me to play a little treasure hunt.

And guess what I got. Yes. Another jocke--Sterling's photo!


----------



## marea (May 24, 2020)

Good thing that is happening on my island is that i am finally starting it XD I wiped my old one a while ago and i am so ready to play again!


----------



## John Wick (May 25, 2020)

I used Fangs amiibo as I'm going to move him in, and he gave me the Scarecrow DIY.
I wanted that. Though it was really small.

It was a good sign though.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 25, 2020)

Hopkins went shopping and wanted snacks.
Also changed my villager catchphrases to default.
Went to a NMT Island for fun not hunting. Caught a Nibblefish!


----------



## brockbrock (May 26, 2020)

Redd FINALLY appeared today after almost a month of being MIA.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 26, 2020)

I went searching for June and a few others, with June being priority. I found her after about 70 tickets!


----------



## Rosch (May 26, 2020)

I finally got Ken's photo today. Those iron wall lamps are really helping me a lot.


----------



## Sefyre (May 26, 2020)

I have singing villagers!


----------



## floatingzoo (May 26, 2020)

Leopold asked to move out! It's a little bitter sweet since he was my first campsite villager and although I couldn't stand him at first, he grew on me. I'm very excited to invite someone new!


----------



## brockbrock (May 27, 2020)

I got a new DIY recipe from a bottle, after repeats for the past 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Aleigh (May 27, 2020)

Bob moved in finally <3


----------



## John Wick (May 27, 2020)

Fangs plot it there and I'm working on moving Daisy in.


----------



## tajikey (May 27, 2020)

Finished my recipe collection. Only ones left are for events/seasons/astrological months that have yet to happen. I'm not a TT'er, so those will come as the year progresses.


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

- caught the golden trout and mahi-mahi
- got to a 5 star rating :33


----------



## brockbrock (May 28, 2020)

xara said:


> - caught the golden trout and mahi-mahi
> - got to a 5 star rating :33



Your post reminded me that I needed to catch my last golden trout before the month runs out... thanks for the reminder or else I totally would have forgotten!

Finally caught 3 golden trout and 3 mahi-mahi so I can get the models from CJ.

EDIT: Also just realized I also caught 3 giant trevally fish as well! Woohoo!


----------



## OLoveLy (May 28, 2020)

Got a blue rose... finally


----------



## Sefyre (May 28, 2020)

Finally got a purple tulip!

Also, I finally got a rug I can use from Saharah!


----------



## AmyK (May 28, 2020)

This is more of a summary, but last week I happened to catch three rare fish just by randomly bumping into them. The mahi-mahi, a golden trout and a coelacanth. Except for the coelacanth I hadn't caught any of them yet, so I was quite happy!
I've also started working on a few areas of my island and while it's nowhere near finished, it feels pretty good to start something and see it develop over a few days. I hope my beach bar will be ready for visitors soon.

And last night I went island hopping to find a new villager. Things didn't look good at first, but I found a DIY I was looking for (firewood) and my 10th ticket got me sweet Merengue. While I wasn't even looking for popular villagers, I'm still happy to have her on my island now!


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

I let K.K. play Spring Blossom today and requested another song which was an error song that was the Wild World theme!


----------



## brockbrock (May 30, 2020)

Finally got a new K.K. song after accidentally requesting the same song 2 weeks in a row that I already had anyways. :>

I've also been planning out more of my town and randomly got a DIY recipe I had really decided I wanted to find. I thought I would either have to search for one here and buy it or just forget about it, so that was a nice find!

And I've had good luck with new Lily of the valley spawns this week!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

I won a giveaway!! It’s incredible that I actually did, and I got just enough to pay off my sis’s house debt!!


----------



## michan (May 30, 2020)

Just got Hamlet in my campsite yesterday and invited him in. Found out it was his bday today so I TT'd in order to celebrate it!
sooo cute


----------



## necrofantasia (May 30, 2020)

I finally found Raymond in my campsite after three years of time traveling/4 days real time... I think I'm gonna cry ;;


----------



## Yujian (May 30, 2020)

I was island hopping for a jock to have every personality and found Dom!


----------



## lei (May 31, 2020)

I got the best random balloon clothing drop ever.... a green and white Sukajan jacket with a tiger design, it's SO cool I had no idea this jacket design existed in the game - I love it and I want one in real life  hahaha


----------



## John Wick (May 31, 2020)

I wrote to Fang, and I've read where villagers won't send you a gift unless you send them one worth $2500 or more, which kinda sucks putting a monetary value on friendship. Anyway, I sent him a paw doorplate that I customized, and they aren't worth much, and it was the first letter I've sent him, and this morning I got a nice letter back, with an imperial screen attached.

Put back a little of my lost faith in the game.


----------



## JellyBeans (May 31, 2020)

finally found the motivation to continue decorating! so I now have a nice little painting area as well as a look out


----------



## Bohemia (May 31, 2020)

Sefyre said:


> I have singing villagers!


So do I.  It's the strangest thing!  I didn't knowwhat to do!  What on earth setsthem off?


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 31, 2020)

opens my mail, i got gifts from my villagers! bless their hearts! although i didnt fancy anything they had given me, it was the thought that counted, 

i always make sure to favourite any letter from a villager unless its a repeat


----------



## Candy83 (May 31, 2020)

I figured out some things that I need to do.

That is _the good_ happening for me over the last two days.

_Let’s just say:_ I am involved in more terraforming.


----------



## atriosocool (May 31, 2020)

Raddle FINALLY gave me his photo and i love him and he’s my favorite


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

Finally made the area outside of my campsite a bit more polished!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 31, 2020)

Celeste has not visited for a while but, since the sky was so clear tonight, I waited and watched and managed to wish on a few shooting stars. Last night, too. So, for those who have not had Celeste visit, as long as the night sky is clear, consider spending some time looking up. You won't get meteor showers since none is announced, but you might see a few shooting stars you can still wish upon.


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265396654573670400AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## brockbrock (May 31, 2020)

Olivetopia13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265396654573670400AHHHHHHHHHHHH



OMG! That's awesome! And adorable town, by the way!


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 31, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> OMG! That's awesome! And adorable town, by the way!


ive had molly as my avatar since joining TBT so that was the day i almost had a heart attack and thank you very much!!


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Caught some new fish today!


----------



## FishHead (May 31, 2020)

I obtained Goldie's photo! Now I just need the other 7.


----------



## Lilybells (May 31, 2020)

I grew my first golden rose today!


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 1, 2020)

I unlocked terraforming, which only took me a few days to do, unlike my first time around where it took me 3 weeks. I guess throwing a bunch of random items onto the ground and planting a bunch of random trees and flowers actually works. XD


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2020)

I found Kabuki on a mystery island after island hopping looking for him!
It took a lot of tickets, but I'm happy that he will be joining my island. :3


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 1, 2020)

Saw a rainbow for the first time... actually, they were double rainbows (I’ll let you say the rest in your head!)


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 1, 2020)

Antonio wanted to move earlier. It took a while. With this, I can finally get rid of all my jock villagers. (But Audie is still here. )


----------



## Aniras (Jun 1, 2020)

Found a lily of the valley, so I got my five stars finally.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 1, 2020)

What’s funny was I was actually trying for one of the new June fish


----------



## axo (Jun 1, 2020)

I completed my fossil collection!


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 1, 2020)

Today was a good day on Prismatica!
Did a trade with a user, and they tipped extra ;__; that always feels super good!

But i spent most of the day catching the new June Fishies!
I love so much, when a new month rolls around, the new bugs and fish to catch and find. 
Made Antonio REALLY happy with the gift of a baseball shirt, hoping he'll give me his picture soon <3


----------



## Fisher (Jun 1, 2020)

Marshal was in my campsite today! My first camper since kicking my other smug Lopez out and I got Marshal, so feeling pretty happy/lucky  

Just not sure who I’m gonna kick out yet with Marshal lol.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2020)

First day of summer, it's raining and Chip is in town! I caught 2 coelacanths right off the bat


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 1, 2020)

I gave Tangy the orange dress, and she put it on.


----------



## An0nn (Jun 1, 2020)

I *finally *got the wooden bookshelf DIY from a bottle on my beach. That thing has been evading me forever. Looking forward to getting my 5 books in the mail tomorrow so I can craft it


----------



## Soigne (Jun 1, 2020)

i caught almost all the new june fish (except the gar....)


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 1, 2020)

Found some inspiration while terraforming  very glad because yesterday I was totally stuck on how I wanted my river to look.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 1, 2020)

Daisy is outside for the first time today, so it's nice to see her out and about.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Jun 1, 2020)

Apparently Whitney came up with the idea to mix succotash and green tea, which Diana liked. Diana liked it so much she asked Whitney to send her more ideas. 

Good for them.


----------



## drinkmyrivers (Jun 1, 2020)

Raymond gave me his portrait for the 2nd time, which I didn't think was possible. So now I'm aiming to get a 2nd one from each villager to use as a sign outside their house. <3


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 1, 2020)

Today was a great day all around.

All of the new June stuff really kept me occupied, and I somehow got really lucky with all the new fish and insects. Which is not to say I already caught them all...but I'm pretty close. One of the mystery islands I went to even netted me two Arapaima and an Arowana in about 30 seconds flat. Lol. My mind was pretty much blown. It was literally back-to-back-to-back. Saw a huge shadow in river...fished it...huge Arapaima. Walked to mouth of river...Arowana. Walked back to main river...saw another huge shadow...second Arapaima. Also got tons of sharks in all of the various forms without really trying. I'm pretty sure I only have a couple river fish and some of the rare/expensive beetles left to get. I really cleaned house today. Also did the first day of the wedding thing and enjoyed it more than I thought I would.

Also...I needed a new villager for my town, so I did a few island tours. Randomly came across Merry, who is not in a million years someone who I would ever think of myself as wanting or looking for...but, she was honestly just too adorable, and I was like "Yeah...


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Flick is here today, so I’m selling a lot of butterflies. Almost finished with the fish for June as well only missing the saddled bichir, gar and hammerhead.


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 1, 2020)

I caught a great white shark!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 1, 2020)

I got a meteor shower and the shooting stars seemed to be more common for me


----------



## wearebap (Jun 1, 2020)

Today I finally had Phil move out and I gave him to my friend!

Phil is a sweet villager so im glad i was able to give him to one of my good friends


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 2, 2020)

Found six summer shells!
Got the water wall and shellfish pochette DIYs from balloons 
Paid off my upstairs loan and started construction on my basement 
Caught a firefly, mosquito, drone beetle, hammerhead, whale shark, sucker fish and ribbon eel.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

got one of the last few summer diys i need! colton also asked to move out - he’s the smug i’m the least worried about moving out but i’m excited to go island hopping again soon lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

The first finned fish I caught today was a whale shark! I was shocked!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 2, 2020)

-I have Reneigh back with her real interior now
-I have Judy back from a mystery island after selling her already after getting her pic. Impulse move in lol
-I gave all my villagers gifts that I can
-Bought more stuff from Saharah that isn’t the cafe wall still.
-Got the wedding bench and 11 hearts for the event today.
-I looked for sharks even though I caught a bunch from finding a big fin mystery island while I TTed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2020)

Today I caught an arapaima, an arowana, a coelacanth, and a hammerhead shark!  Also Gulliver showed up, so I get a nice present tomorrow.


----------



## CatGifs (Jun 2, 2020)

My friend knows I’m trying to collect amiibo-free villagers. She got a camper today who she really wanted; the camper kicked out sherb. I already had a plot open and 80 tickets printed (and even more miles) to go hunting for my missing 6 but she decided to accept the loss and offered to gift me her sherb before I even started the hunt  neither of us timetravel so I am feeling really lucky.


----------



## lei (Jun 2, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Celeste has not visited for a while but, since the sky was so clear tonight, I waited and watched and managed to wish on a few shooting stars. Last night, too. So, for those who have not had Celeste visit, as long as the night sky is clear, consider spending some time looking up. You won't get meteor showers since none is announced, but you might see a few shooting stars you can still wish upon.



That's how I got 40 star fragments since getting the game, random unnanounced shooting stars at night  Celeste has only visited me 4 times but I got bloody loads of stars ready  hahaha


----------



## zenni (Jun 2, 2020)

Summer season hit and my friends and I did a lot of clothes shopping today!


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 2, 2020)

I finished my giant rainbow flag made from all the flowers in the game !


----------



## pochy (Jun 2, 2020)

i found sherb on a nmt island


----------



## Manah (Jun 2, 2020)

Free shower booth from the lost and found box.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 2, 2020)

I got loads of bells and I got some cute wedding event  furniture


----------



## axo (Jun 2, 2020)

Joey, Audie, and Katt threw me a birthday party, and I got some very cute wallpaper


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 2, 2020)

Got the star wand recipe
Got the Ironwood cart recipe
And this!


----------



## telluric (Jun 2, 2020)

I finished my fossil collection!


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 2, 2020)

Redd finally showed up


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 2, 2020)

I finally had Redd and bought a real statue


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

Found a few summer shells and recipes today, after not having much luck finding them yesterday!


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2020)

ok, so this didn't happen today, but like a day or 2 ago.
but i went on 30 mystery island tours and 12 of them were money rock island :')


----------



## mollyduck (Jun 3, 2020)

Olivetopia13 said:


> ive had molly as my avatar since joining TBT so that was the day i almost had a heart attack and thank you very much!!



I got her in my campsite too and am still in shock all these weeks later! Enjoy. 
(I had her in NL and loved, did not expect to come by her again randomly this soon so my username was in part tribute lol.)


----------



## Luella (Jun 3, 2020)

Only the upstairs room left to decorate and then its done. Now I can start designing my dumpster-fire of an island!

I went the opposite route of most which was decorate the house first and treat my island as a dumping ground for my things.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 3, 2020)

I think I finally finished my upstairs diner. I love it so much


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 3, 2020)

I managed to catch both the Giant Trevally and the Mahi-Mahi after only having to use less than half of the bait I'd crafted (I crafted 100 before starting the hunt) and got to donate them to the museum finally.


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

caught the arowana, piranha and rainbow stag! now just need to catch the rest of the june fishies and i’ll be done till next month! :>


----------



## Ras (Jun 3, 2020)

I got the loft bed from a balloon.


----------



## CatGifs (Jun 3, 2020)

I got to check the sherb i was gifted and my friend had literally not changed his house at all. I am so happy!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 3, 2020)

Today in my town: 
I caught a new fishyyyyy it has spines

Lobo chilled at fish exhibit 

Raymond gave me a shirt and then Audie pinged to buy it meaning maybe soon She will give me her pic so I can move her out

I got two halves of that deer fossil thing because I kind of forgot we could put fossils outside and now I want to 

CELESTE CAME OMG got like 3 star wishes

I think that's it


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 3, 2020)

Finished my fossil collection
Caught the great white and saw shark! Edit to add: and the hammerhead which means all the sharks!
Made a TON of wonderful trades from the folks on this site-thank you again...which help me
Complete the ironwood DYI collection!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

I finally caught a coelacanth on a mystery island!!!!!!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I found Gulliver yesterday, helped him with his usual shenanigans expecting a pigtail or something in my mailbox. To my surprise, it was the golden shovel recipe! It didn’t occur to me that I had helped him 30 times! That was pretty cool


----------



## michan (Jun 3, 2020)

i got Judy in my campsite! she kinda scares me but is also cute at the same time. Shes's definitely plotting something all the time


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Got a gar last night, almost done with the fishes and the bugs.


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

caught the betta today!! such a pretty fish


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 3, 2020)

My turnip prices were really high today! I also planned out a large welcome sign that's going to be on the ground in front of the airport!


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 3, 2020)

i got photos from bea AND erik (my first photos at that), and i finished the fossil section of my museum!


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 3, 2020)

1. Paid off my final loan because:
2. CJ was there and:
3. I caught 3 GREAT WHITE SHARKS IN A ROW and a 4th 5 minutes later. Also alot of Dorados and a Saw shark for the first time.
4. Got the Water flooring which I can't WAIT to make--just need ONE MORE SUMMER SHELL DARNIT!!!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 3, 2020)

so far i've found two summer shells without looking too hard compared to the previous two days when i only found one each day after having combed the beach the entire day. i also caught a goliath beetle without trying to find it!


----------



## Dewy (Jun 3, 2020)

Biskit gave me his photo! ^^


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 3, 2020)

I got the giant trevally finally! And other rare new fish... But giant trevally! I am done looking! I am so glad...


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jun 3, 2020)

Got Sherb in 8 or 9 tickets 

I usually go into island hopping with an open mind for just fun roulette, and take whoever stands out to me within 10ish tickets, but he's been on my mind and I had a hopeful feeling about my most recent plot.


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 3, 2020)

Caught me a bunch of Sharks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 3, 2020)

I already made a post about this, but I randomly got Raymond as a camper today!  I know he doesn't have any special odds of showing up or anything, but it was still pretty mindblowing to see him in the tent.


----------



## soomi (Jun 3, 2020)

My museum entrance finally looks lit after my ramp was built and the museum was successfully moved. I've been on a terraform slump for a while and I finally made it happen! Woo!


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

found this baby while island hopping - i’ll have to rearrange my dream lineup a bit as i know i won’t be able to let him leave but it’s worth it c’:


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 4, 2020)

Today I spent afew hours island hopping, I almost invited Stitches, Molly and Mitzi but decided to keep going and just found Fauna. Hadn’t had much interest in deers before but she’s adorable


----------



## maple22 (Jun 4, 2020)

I got MAPLE!!!!!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 4, 2020)

Today I celebrated my first Villager birthday, and it was my favorite squirrel Filbert! So cute how they march and sing!


----------



## cutiepie327 (Jun 4, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I already made a post about this, but I randomly got Raymond as a camper today!  I know he doesn't have any special odds of showing up or anything, but it was still pretty mindblowing to see him in the tent.



He was at my campsite today too!!!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 4, 2020)

I know I already posted today about the coelacanth I caught but then I also caught an aropaima and a talapia and I also got money rock island!!


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 4, 2020)

Marshall gave me his photo!! I never had him before and just pretty much grabbed anyone I found on islands to fill slots.  I brought in Lucky and Anakha using cards as I always loved them but Marshall actually has become my favorite.


----------



## Morningowl (Jun 4, 2020)

I finally grew a green mums


----------



## cinch (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Baroque (Jun 4, 2020)

Caught 2 Mahi-Mahis! Only one to go until I can have C.J. Make me a model sometime


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2020)

@LaBelleFleur gifted me some cute clothing that perfectly fits my style.


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jun 4, 2020)

I managed to get Marina on my third nook mile ticket I was pretty excited to have removed my least favorite villager for one of my dreamies!


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

after my friend left from adopting i found apollo and whitney talking behind a tree so i interacted and what happened was so cute i don't know how to post videos and kinda sad i didn't get their faces but here's what happened: 



Spoiler: dialog



apollo: (i guess i missed this part but i assume he said he needed to tell her something)
whitney: *figgity/worry reaction* are you sure you want to tell me in front of spud? (spud is the nickname ozzie gave me and it spread)
apollo: *surprised reaction* huh? ah, never mind the kiddo. sometin' i need to tell you... (lolz i was standing behind him)
whitney: *worried reaction full dance in place one* well, out with it, then. don't hold back! cover your ears, spud. (lolz no this is getting good)
apollo: *calmly* you got somethin' white on your nose-right...there. *points at his own nose/beak to show* 
whitney: really? *question reaction* it's probably just soap, snappy, but i wish you'd pointed it out earlier! *apollo dose the forgetful reaction where the star hits your head* 
apollo: guess i wasn't sure if you'd put it there as a kinda, whatchamacallit...fashion statement, or somethin'.


too cute.


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 4, 2020)

I had a really lucky day today! Firstly, Isabelle announced a meteor shower which has never happened for me before. Got lots of wishes and Celeste gave me the crescent moon chair diy, which I wanted a lot.

I got my last reaction, which was Confident from Flo. And I also caught an arapaima, dorado, and hammerhead shark.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 4, 2020)

I got eight hybrids. ^_^


----------



## asuka (Jun 4, 2020)

I got Murphy while island hopping today! Before I'd mostly been taking villagers that I knew were loved but weren't personally my favorites, so I could have some spare change to buy my own favorite villagers and move stuff around in my town without worrying about bells. But finding a villager I actually really wanted for myself was a great feeling, he's so damn cute!


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 4, 2020)

i got my first few seasonal shell diys! i'm excited about the starry sands flooring, though i'm not sure yet what i'd use it for


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Got the saddled bichir last night!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 4, 2020)

Several good things, really...

-My brother had a high turnip price...so I made a few million bells first thing in the morning.
-CJ was in my village...so, I made hundreds of thousands of extra bells all throughout the day.
-I found one of the last fossils I needed (T-Rex skull)...and now I only need one last fossil. 
-I had two great white sharks saved for a model...and it took me all day to finally catch a third, but I did it.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 5, 2020)

What was good today was that I was looking for a certain DIY that took forever, and it just so happens that it was in a balloon!


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 6, 2020)

After not realizing my pond was simply too small I finally adjust that and caught a snakehead!


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 6, 2020)

I caught a rare dorado fish. One of my favorite things to do is donate them for the first time and see where they end up in the museum and also hear facts about them from Blathers. I’m getting close to finishing my donations, which kind of makes me sad.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 6, 2020)

Reneigh was wearing the purple jacket I gave her for her birthday and it looks pretty good! I'm glad she likes it and hopefully I can get my other villagers to start wearing neat clothing too. Need to give them a little more variety. XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

I felt really, REALLY good today. I was expecting to have a normal day today but I had a lot of things going my way! I caught a rainbow stag and a Goliath beetle (brought back memories beetle hunting back in New Leaf) and donated it to the museum. I also caught an arapaima and a snapping turtle to donate it as well. I requested K.K. Aria from K.K. Slider. After weeks of gifting fruit to Rocco and treating him like a good friend, I FINALLY got his photo. I felt so happy with that! I spoke to Queenie and she gave me a gold dishes DIY! Lastly, Diva felt sick. But I quickly gave her medicine to feel better again. She gave me a racing suit as a result and the yellow colour scheme looks great! Many screenshots were taken in the process to commemorate those achievements. I gotta say, it’s one of the best days I’ve ever played on New Horizons, especially when I didn’t expect too many good things to happen.


----------



## Yujian (Jun 7, 2020)

I found shark island and I wasn't even trying to find it!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2020)

So, uh, modelling clay was a hot item at my Nook's today...
It uses 2 clay to make one.
I burned through like 13 or so stacks of clay making those.
Needless to say it helped me out on my DIY furniture Nook Miles achievement


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 7, 2020)

THE LAST OF MY DREAMIES ARE ALL SET TO MOVE IN
I'm so hyped.
I want to celebrate with having an open island but my irl friend is being slow on coming over to get the DIYs I have scattered for her >.<


----------



## sunshower (Jun 7, 2020)

Today I got 2 villager photos! I’ve really been trying to get Kidd’s because I love him and he’s the villager on my island who’s been here the longest whose picture I still don’t have, but he still didn’t give me his photo and I was bummed. Then, Sherb gave me his photo and I was really surprised because I didn’t know I was that close with him already. After that, I got Coco’s photo too! Very exciting


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

caught the giant snakehead today! now i just need the saddled bichir and i’ll be done with fishing until next month ^^


----------



## John Wick (Jun 7, 2020)

Got two pink roses.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 7, 2020)

Had a party at Harvs for a Reese/Cyrus. Got the cute plate. Loved the party. Did not realize everyone would get the plate or I would not have invited any of my villagers but now Ankhas beautiful gold house is now tainted with a pink plate. It’s going to drive me nuts


----------



## Washigirl78 (Jun 7, 2020)

Well this was yesterday but I went to a big fish island on a mystery tour and filled my entire inventory with Dorados which are worth 15k bells each


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 7, 2020)

I finished terraforming my island today! It was a big project and I gave myself an even better idea! I didn't think I would actually be able to do it and have it work, so when it worked it was lovely. I'm going to give myself a few days to move all of the buildings to the beach before terraforming again with my new idea.

Best of all, the original terraforming is basically one of the basic starter maps for Happy Island Designer, so if I really hate how I terraform the second time, I can pretty easily change it back to one that I know I do like.


----------



## michan (Jun 8, 2020)

got marina's picture today


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

caught the saddled bichir and now i don’t have to worry about any bugs or fish until next month :>


----------



## deerteeth (Jun 8, 2020)

I found Judy on my second island today and I decided to take her! She's very cute in game. She was not a dreamie of mine but I decided a bit ago if I ever saw her on an island I would invite her, because I have a feeling I'll really like her c:


----------



## minimoon (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally finished the model train section of my island thanks to a few lovely people on this forum! I've gradually managed to collect all the throwback containers and train sets and hunted down the perfect custom train tracks. I actually got one train set in my shop, one from a balloon and one from Redd's boat and that's what started this...


----------



## dreamcrossing (Jun 8, 2020)

today was the best!! judy, my absolute favorite dreamy of all time visited my campsite today and i succeeded in inviting her to stay!! T_T also made a lot of progress with terraforming~


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2020)

Marina gave me her picture.  It’s my first villager pic in NH!


----------



## chainosaur (Jun 8, 2020)

Phil moved out at last, so I went island hopping for a new villager. My fiancee wanted Judy on our island, she thinks she's super cute. The RNGods smiled upon me once again and I found her in only about two tickets. How crazy is that?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 8, 2020)

Had two QA Birdwings saved up for a model (saved throughout the week). Today, Flick was on my island...but, I still needed a third. Literally caught the final one I needed five minutes before the cutoff for the birdwing (4pm). Forked em over and got the commission for the model, which I'll get tomorrow. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2020)

I got Mira as a camper just after moving Raymond in, so that's nice. I'll try to use her to push out Cherry, I feel kinda bad about it but Cherry's starter house is so terrible and I rather get Pashmina as a second uchi if I ever want that. But I wouldn't mind Cherry moving back in either.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm happy with how my entrance turned out today. I'm debating if I want to keep it the way it is or to modify it and get more statues to place around.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 8, 2020)

My daughter came and claimed Stitches from my island. I'll finally get to feel the pain of island hopping. I don't have any particular villager in mind, just planning on rolling the dice to see which animal I like best.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 8, 2020)

I decided to check in with Isabelle about my town rating evacuate I hadn’t in a while and I have 4 stars!! I have no idea how because I haven’t done that much to it but yea!!!!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 8, 2020)

As I mentioned earlier, I had Flick in my town today. Well...I did some island hopping, and I found the scorpion island. I never knew there was actually an island where this happened naturally. I thought people were just referring to flat islands where you could remove all of the flowers and trees and make them a scorpion/tarantula island (I've done this a bunch with the bamboo island). So...yeah, I was shocked to see a new island...and I never knew it was a naturally occurring thing. I'd see the money rock island, the hybrid island, etc...so I thought I'd seen them all. I guess the scorpion/tarantula island is even rarer than those...

Long story, short...I made 360,000 off scorpions.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 8, 2020)

At around 5/6pm the sun was setting and it made the island look orangey and warm. It was beautiful. Feels like summer.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 9, 2020)

For the first time in 81 days (playing every single day since the game came out)...and I finally got a thunderstorm. Lol.


----------



## Yujian (Jun 9, 2020)

I invited Peirce to my campsite and he gave me the one DIY I've been searching for forever
I  you Peirce!


----------



## angelcore (Jun 10, 2020)

saw a rainbow and able’s was finally selling the missing sailor dresses i’ve been looking for!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 10, 2020)

Redd finally showed up for me today. And he's selling a genuine art I don't have.
Gotta take advantage of his visit and start re-rolling.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 10, 2020)

I got Marina's picture today! It caught me by surprise because I wasn't expecting it. Now I have to prep somebody's amiibo card so I have a back up normal for whenever she wants to move out (or if I want to go ahead and boot her out to get a new face). Luckily, I just had a villager in my campsite, so I wouldn't be setting my campsite counter back too far.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 10, 2020)

Redd showed up today! And he has three real art!


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

It didn't rain


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 10, 2020)

Had a good price for turnips and sold the whole lot.

Also popped a balloon and got another color variant for the throwback wrestling figure. That's my third one now. I placed it in my "bedroom" section of my house with the other two. Now I have red, pink, and black on display. Sure, I could just ask people to trade me these...but, I really enjoy the hunt. Good example of how a simple action like popping a balloon can make my entire day good. Lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

I got some items that’s on my wishlist~


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 10, 2020)

Yesterday Stinky visited the campgrounds. He's my jock in my new leaf town so I was really happy to see him! I also got Freya's photo today. It's the second photo I've received!


----------



## katineko (Jun 10, 2020)

Last night, I started to play, expecting nothing too different aside from doing my dailies. Right now, I am working on getting 3 stars for my island, so I decided to clear some weeds. A lot of my villagers were out and about, so I talked to them quite a bit. I had been disappointed because I had heard that NH had lots of repetitive dialogue. But, that seemed to be proven wrong because I got a lot of different and interesting conversation. I even participated in one of my favorite villager's conversation (Frogert and Moe) about racing  Looks like you have to just put more time and effort into getting to know your villagers and things will pick up! At this point, I 've noticed a bit of a positive difference between the NL and NH dialogue. Also, I caught 3 fish for CJ for the first time, so that was fun.


----------



## Aliya (Jun 10, 2020)

Redd came today and he finally had not one, but two genuine pieces of art! He has brought all fakes to my island the past few times he came so it's such a relief to finally work on my museum a bit more.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It didn't rain


I feel this so much. I had 3 days of rain in a row now


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2020)

i got a diy i didn’t have from the daily bottle! not much else though


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2020)

saharah gave me the mush rug today! she also gave me two other rugs that i didn’t have yet :3


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 10, 2020)

I got the dala horse in the mail from Gulliver today which I have been wanting since the game came out! 

I also had another lily of the valley spawn, which I think brings me to like 20 total now (8 of them were bought from a member here). I've been a bit stuck with having the motivation to continue decorating, but I have an idea of what I'd like to try, so that feels good.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

Finally obtained Audie's photo. It was pretty weird because the villagers I had after her gave me theirs first, even though she was one of my first villagers.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270877707144847363Avery came over and started singing Mountain Song when I went to give Pashmina a pear. It was so cute! I wanted to share that cuteness with everybody, because earlier Pashmina made him sad.  Cranky villagers need love, too!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 12, 2020)

I got the 100 fish in a row achievement without trying. I had to stop thinking about it. Caught the last of the summer bugs for the museums.


----------



## Aniras (Jun 12, 2020)

My 1% red roses gave me a blue rose  I have not even bothered watering them the last couple of days and just did it randomly yesterday again (I am on step 5 of 6 for the red roses that have 25%, so I stopped watering the other reds)

Also I've got Audie, as she was moving out from my friend's island and I was able to invite her


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

My cousin is playing NH now and I got Oranges from them, now im missing apples.


----------



## yeolgi (Jun 12, 2020)

Someone moved out on my island so I went on an nmt hunt for a jock or peppy villager (I'm missing these two types). I was hoping to get either Dom, Roald, Rosie or Audie and a certain white sheep decided to show up on my 20th ticket!

It probably took me all of my self control to not throw my controller up in the air or something. Honestly I wasn't expecting my island hopping to come to an end so fast, but I'm definitely not complaining here. Dom's been on my dreamie list for a while now.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

One of my villagers had a birthday so I gave them a gift.
And I finally got apples as the main fruit on the second island, now I have all fruits.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 16, 2020)

I got more pink hybrids~


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 16, 2020)

I got my cranky dreamie, Murphy, today after searching for weeks. That's good enough for me for today.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 16, 2020)

i got rich 8) 
i sold a bunch of turnips and made like 8 million


----------



## Aliya (Jun 16, 2020)

I gave Sherb his daily orange (because I want him to have something to share with the bugs and he's just cute). He just made me smile a little bigger today when he was excited to have it even though I do this every day lol


----------



## CoolDudez (Jun 16, 2020)

I payed off my left room so I get my right room tommarow  but im broke now


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 16, 2020)

I had to sell 12 million worth of turnips and knew this would take me all day, perhaps even into tomorrow. But then looked at my girlfriends prices this afternoon to see 534 and everything sped up very quickly! Definitely an awesome surprise and turned 12 million into 65 million. Not bad.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

I reset :/ that's pretty much it now there's nothing really going on


----------



## Barney (Jun 16, 2020)

I built a little garden area to house the 4 different train sets, and my 3-year-old son LOVES it!


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 16, 2020)

I found Dom on a mystery island and invited him to my island!


----------



## Fendi (Jun 16, 2020)

I finally got the photos from Marshal and Roald today! So that makes my total count of photos at 4, where I still need to obtain 6 more photos from my current villagers! It was a nice surprise to get two on a single day, but I hope to eventually get them all soon!


----------



## Mint (Jun 16, 2020)

After two hours of the campsite method, I found Dom.


----------



## Valzed (Jun 16, 2020)

I was able to invite Dom to my island from another forum member's island. I've been waiting for a certain villager to move out for so long so I could get Dom.


----------



## Spends (Jun 16, 2020)

I finally got Coco AND Raymond's pictures


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 16, 2020)

I got my first framed photo! I feel so happy because I wasn't expecting it or trying to get it   ❤  It was such a nice surprise.
I found a lost item on the floor and it was book that had information on extreme exercises LOLOL so I automatically knew it belonged to my cutie Dom<3 
After I returned the book to him, he gave me a gift and told me it was a framed photo! Ahhh! I just feel so touched since he is my all time favorite villager and he was the first one to give me a photo ;-;<3 My little heartu is exploding with joy lolol ^~^ Thank you Dom!!


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 16, 2020)

Got one of the DIYs I've been after for a while! I can finally complete my orchard area!


----------



## frenchip (Jun 16, 2020)

i got 2 diy recipies today that weren't dupes AND got some clothing that i've been waiting for in the able sisters for a while from my villagers!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 16, 2020)

C.J. showed up today and I sold my collection of sharks, coelacanth and other expensive fish. 
Went island hopping and invited Phoebe to replace Rhonda who moved out
Returned Whitney’s lost planner 
Found a duck beak at the tailor shop(on my hubbies island) fell in love with it


----------



## Rosch (Jun 16, 2020)

I finally got a recipe from Celeste that IS NOT a wand. Got myself a Star Head DIY.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2020)

I bought the last fossil I needed off of someone here, as well as the last two fossils a friend of mine needs!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2020)

I got my first purple hyacinth.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

After tting on the second island, I finally got to move in Piper from amiibo, Winnie also moved out.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 17, 2020)

Today it is spike birthday first birthday in game


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 17, 2020)

Finally received the Nova light from Celeste and immediately crafted all the colours. I might dedicate a room for them in my home since they're so pretty.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 18, 2020)

meteor shower announcement by isabelle FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 19, 2020)

I finally got 2 of my dreamies! Zucker and Marina ^^


----------



## Ras (Jun 19, 2020)

Erik gived me an authentic Mona Lisa. And it drew the first visitor to the art gallery—Freya.


----------



## JellyLu (Jun 19, 2020)

I grew my first purple tulip AND purple rose today! I guess the _constant_ rain in the game paid off!


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Octavian moved in !


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

i got roses from someone (ty again tehe) and i'm so glad because it makes my island look so much prettier!


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 20, 2020)

Finally got another DIY recipe that wasn’t a duplicate! I think it’s been several weeks since that last happened!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2020)

I got more pink hybrids


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 20, 2020)

Bred my first blue rose yesterday, and able to successfully clone it today. Can finally fix my flowerbeds.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 20, 2020)

Made over 3 million from selling a lot of my turnips, also went to a meteor shower. Good day so far!


----------



## minimoon (Jun 20, 2020)

I got two recipes that weren't duplicates! And I demolished my bamboo grove to make way for my new sculpture park thanks to the fake art I was able to buy from someone on here. Thank you!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I got a seasonal diy recipe, got another K.K. song (make that two because of couch multiplayer), and that a meteor shower occurred on my island again after what seemed like forever.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 20, 2020)

My first golden rose fully bloomed today.  

Took forever to get the golden watering can because I'm a messy hoarder.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 20, 2020)

I realized that I missed like 3 stacks of turnips when I did my sell run earlier in the week and managed to sell them still at a profit!! Would have made more if I'd gotten them in my first run for sure, but like. I didn't *lose* a ton of bells by derpily just missing these and still came out on top! Woo!!

Also I bought a few pieces of fake art that I really wanted, got the last color of sheep hood I really wanted from a lovely person here, catalogued some super fun clothes, and got a lot done on some landscaping I wanted to do! Woo!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2020)

Finally getting all my ducks in a row for resetting!
Just laying out the items/DIYs/NMTs that I wanna take on this new adventure with me


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 20, 2020)

I paid off my loan for one of my rooms! Now I just need the second floor and basement and my house is done~


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

My island is finally coming together (at least the entrance).


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 21, 2020)

I got my second framed photo from my villager today and that villager is none other than little Sherb<33 Okay, more like it happened yesterday but it is still worth celebrating today haha. I decided to give him some fruits as a gift and he surprised me with his photo wahhh ;-;<3 Thank you Sherb for your picture! Like with Dom, I didn't expect a photo from Sherb as well. Especially since he hasn't asked me to do any quests for him, didn't ask to play treasure hunting, or gave me any indication that our friendship points were high. I feel really touched by my villagers lolol. I love them so much XD 
Oh, and another good thing that happened, that actually happened today haha, is Dom asking me to play a new game with him. I thought the only game we can play was treasure hunt, but I was wrong! He wanted to play a surprise item swap game that reminded me of the mini games we would play with campers in New Leaf. And let's just say, Dom came out victorious as he got the better item LOL.


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 21, 2020)

I got Murphy to move in with me. Now I gotta make him fall in love with Judy and also the other way around huehue


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

i found one of my dreamies (margie) while island hopping! c’:


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 21, 2020)

Not much. Ankha wanted to move and I reset the game. Made some trades. Bought 13 million worth of turnips. But forgot charger and switch died. Couldn't do the daily stuff.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

I FINALLY got some star fragments to craft a bamboo wand. For the first time ever, I've seen two of my villagers singing together! Sterling and Queenie are the ones singing and it's so cute.


----------



## axo (Jun 21, 2020)

I found Fauna on an NMT island and she's moving in!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

I got Mitzi's photo. All though it was my goal, it was very unexpecting at that moment.


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 25, 2020)

I finally found the inspiration to start working on my island again! I'm making progress on the natural side of the island and I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 26, 2020)

6-25-20
Decided to move the store next to ables. Opened up room I used to make a mountain spring area kinda thing.
Cleared out some areas I dont like which was difficult strangely.

Muffy practiced  saying goodbye to Raymond which was uber cute. Kiki and Dom gave me presents and I did a delivery for Dom.

Got a umbrella from Dodo Airlines!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2020)

asked mint to move in this morning! she'll be arriving here tmr ^_^


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

I went to another island for shooting stars and I got some star fragments.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

It stopped raining for a while.


----------



## AmyK (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm always late when I post here, but two days ago it was time for some island hopping because Patty left. I wasn't looking for anyone in particular and after 12 tickets or so I started to feel a liiittle underwhelmed, so I let my significant other do some "airport magic" (lol) and landed on an island with... Penelope! 

I adore this little mouse, she's so sweet and I was so excited to see her! 
Chances are good she's gonna be Kariko's No. 1 pop star...


----------



## Shyria (Jun 26, 2020)

Cherry gave me her photo!!
She's one of my very 2 initial starters and I had 7 other photos but she wouldn't give me hers.
She finally did and it felt like such a huge thing


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 26, 2020)

I got to watch the transition from night to morning and hear the 5 am tune for the first time <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

I finally caught a scorpion after building up the courage to do so. I got multiple diy recipes today from my villagers, but the highlight is that I finally got a cutting board diy, an item that I really need to build the ironwood kitchenette. Thanks, Bea!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 26, 2020)

Tasha moved in as a result of island hopping. She's really awesome!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 26, 2020)

My turnips are going for 553 and a ton of people came by to sell.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Jun 26, 2020)

I finally got Punchy from a mystery island, and he moved in today. I was sad to see Moe go, but I decided to let him move after he asked me three times. I had a hard time finding Punchy, but I finally found him on my 58th
trip. Punchy was in my gamecube town and was always my favorite.


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

Today is the bug off and I’m going to make some money at least.


----------



## rezberri (Jun 26, 2020)

Apollo is in my campsite and i managed to invite him to my island!! i considered him to be a potential dreamie candidate, but seeing his model in game and looking up his house definitely changed him to a dreamie. as an added bonus, he shares the same birthday as my mom!! i will never let him leave he has to stay on my island until i at least get an amiibo card for him. 

i was feeling a bit lost with terraforming, but seeing some potential content from datamines, looking at some Stardew Valley screenshots, and looking thru the maps thread has rly inspired me. i think i'll just take terraforming one bit at a time; i was trying to work on big areas like the entrance and this huuuuge chunk of land behind my resident services that i was feeling overwhelmed, so right now im just working on a spot for my house. 

like many other ppl, K.K. Slider visited and i got the Animal City song from him!! i luv this iconic track, i think i'll have to have it playing in my kitchen or something. im also having lil blips of shooting stars here and there & that's always nice.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 26, 2020)

I got my first lily of the valley this morning ^_^ it's so cute, I love it.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 26, 2020)

SuperiorTech said:


> My turnips are going for 553 and a ton of people came by to sell.


You're supposed to tell me when things like this happen. Granted, I didn't buy turnips, but still!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 26, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You're supposed to tell me when things like this happen. Granted, I didn't buy turnips, but still!


Haha! I did post it in the turnips thread.


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

i completed my music catalog! c’:


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 26, 2020)

I just got Fuchsia’s picture; the first villager to give me their picture. I’ve been holding off letting her go until I got it. I wasn’t sure if the DIY workbench I was giving her raised the friendship since they never put out workbenches that are gifted to them according to a guide I saw here, but I guess it did . I wish I had figured this out sooner before I gave Rudy gifts; then again, I didn’t expect that I would come to like him.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 27, 2020)

I got different NM furniture variations ☺


----------



## John Wick (Jun 27, 2020)

The bug off was on.
That was ok.


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 29, 2020)

I really wanted a throwback container, and after 2 days of not really even trying, it was available in Nook's Cranny! And it happened to be one of the colors I most wanted!!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 29, 2020)

Got my second green mum.


----------



## FangWoofie (Jun 29, 2020)

Someone let me in their island who had 610 turnip prices for free! ☺☺


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

i got the golden axe diy! kinda bummed, though, since that was the only thing i was kind of working towards and now i’m not sure what to do next besides continuing to expand my clothing catalog lmaoo


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 29, 2020)

This multi-colored bear cub visited my campsite.She is now a resident.


----------



## Duckling (Jun 29, 2020)

Molly finished unpacking!! I absolutely adore her! She’s so short () and freaking precious! I love her eyes, her house, everything! And her catch phrase is also adorable lol


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

fkjjddg i bought 110 nmt does that count?? so happy ;-;


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

Got my first villager photo from Mira!


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jun 30, 2020)

Kitt moved in today!

Also, I finally started decorating my island again! I built paths from my enterance to the plaza, and am working on the scenery around that area!

Also, I had an unclaimed plot of land due to a villager moving out, and I didn't seek a replacement, and so the random move-in that I got was Octavian! I was not particularly looking for him, but it's nice having someone new!


----------



## courtky (Jun 30, 2020)

I finally caught a third scorpion for flick and gave him all of them so I can have a scary scorpion model lol


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 30, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> This multi-colored bear cub visited my campsite.She is now a resident.



I wish this happens to me.

Anyway, Felicity is joining my island tomorrow!


----------



## Skandranon (Jun 30, 2020)

Achieved 5 stars when I buried all my supplies on the beach


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Jun 30, 2020)

My town has been glitching lately. I would only get four wasps after shaking ALL my trees TWICE and I only had three rocks.
I finally got wall six of my rocks today and Kicks is in town.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm finally getting all my cliffs back up and I have a river again! I'm feeling much better about my island since I decided to take it bit by bit and my desire to reset is gone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)

Got Hazel camping and she eventually kicked out Zell even though it took a bit too many tries haha


----------



## Duckling (Jun 30, 2020)

I got got a bunch of pretty flowers! I didn’t grow them unfortunately, but I’m still super happy!


----------



## minimoon (Jul 1, 2020)

I had such a good day today - I got a real statue in the mail, I got a campsite villager and it was Yuka, who is pretty cute. Then Bruce asked to leave, which I was glad about. And then... I got Marshal and Beau's photos!


----------



## Uffe (Jul 1, 2020)

I got an Alpinist hat and a woodland wall DIY. It's so pretty!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2020)

I caught new fish and bugs to donate to my museum. Also, I managed to get three photos from my villagers on the same day. That’s pretty lucky lol.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 1, 2020)

CJ visited, and has asked Flick to make me both a Dorado and Arapaima model. Go me!


----------



## PemaGrey (Jul 1, 2020)

My Nook's Cranny finally upgraded to the final store! And I got Boots photo for catching him a fish


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 2, 2020)

Finally found a Great White Shark!! I think that was the last shark I needed.


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

1. I finally got Cranston's photo! So now I have a villager I can move out and get someone fresh in.

2. Three purple hydrangeas showed up in one day, while getting my only two other purples took me about 6 weeks. I was SO happy because now I can start breeding them properly!


----------



## SirSean (Jul 2, 2020)

It's finally not raining so my flowers won't be taking over my island as usual lately.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Got all of the new fish for this month and the update somewhat brought my motivation back for now.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 2, 2020)

bubblebabies said:


> Molly finished unpacking!! I absolutely adore her! She’s so short () and freaking precious! I love her eyes, her house, everything! And her catch phrase is also adorable lol



She is my personal, favorite female villager/islander. 

A sweet, down-to-earth, and sincere duck.

_Molly!_


----------



## kirbbys (Jul 2, 2020)

Erik moved in! I met him on my friend's island months ago, but he moved out before I had a free space. :-( My amiibo came in the mail a few days ago, and he's moving in soon!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2020)

Got another model from Flick!


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Got some new diving creatures and got the wetsuit color I wanted which is black.


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 2, 2020)

I randomly got Dom Moving into an empty plot after not wanting to spend nook mile tickets when i kicked out my last unwanted villager Ozzie. Im crying of joy!


----------



## Aniras (Jul 3, 2020)

I finally got the DIY for the hyacinth lamp! I have been farming that one for weeks now with an Amiibo camper, but today Cherry was building it in her house.  So happy now, the lamp is so beautiful!
...
But I have no purple flowers collected to actually build more than one. XD Gotta farm those now for the next couple of days/weeks. ^.^


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

_f i n a l l y_


----------



## Kattea (Jul 5, 2020)

Pascal finally gave me a pearl to craft a mermaid sofa! <3


----------



## Serabee (Jul 5, 2020)

Not today, but late last night- after chasing it nearly entirely around my island (not a joke- it spawned on the left side, I chased it all around the bottom, up and around the right side, and caught it halfway across the top) I caught a Gigas Giant Clam!

Seriously, I know they're worth 15k bells (though this first one went to the museum, of course), that is a HARD earned 15k. Those little guys are STUPID fast


----------



## Mattician (Jul 5, 2020)

I invited Reneigh from my campsite!

Today I had my first campsite visitor using the campsite method. Diva moved out on June 25th, so I had no sisterly villagers on my island.
Reneigh was the first one to show up using the method. She was the sisterly villager I wanted the most.


----------



## minimoon (Jul 5, 2020)

I caught two Gigas Giant clams! They're so beautiful. I donated one and kept the other. I used the tip that I read on here somewhere - to slowly approach them not pressing a - and I didn't have to chase them at all. I was kind of looking forwards to a chase but less stressful this way!
I also got one pearl today - I've caught almost 300 creatures and this was my second pearl.


----------



## kriskristen14 (Jul 5, 2020)

I caught two sunfish in a row this morning at like 5 am... it made me laugh so hard that I couldn’t see my character.  So glad I’m slowly completing my logs.


----------



## MegaRush (Jul 5, 2020)

I caught a giant gigas clam and a vampire squid within a few minutes of each other and donated them to Blathers.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jul 6, 2020)

Got Rodeo's photo, and Tangy was in boxes today moving in. Finally I'll have a singing villager!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 6, 2020)

Redd was here and had a real painting.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm finally happy with my museum area. I keep seeing pictures of museums on cliffs and the amount of ramps just for it. I couldn't commit 3-4 ramps for an area I'm not going to frequent so I placed it on the ground


----------



## Fraggle (Jul 6, 2020)

I hit my critterpedia hard and used nmt to create a bug island. Running around with my net for a while I got everything except the Scarab Beetle including 2 Golden Stags.   Was much easier than trying to find them on my island which I’d tried with no success.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 6, 2020)

Over the weekend

I caught all fish and bugs for July. The Horned Hercules took the longest to spawn. I'm estimating about 10 hours in total.

I also finally caught the Mahi-Mahi, though I had to craft and use nearly 550 bait before getting lucky.

Round 1: I had used 200 bait. No catch.
Round 2: I crafted and used over 310 bait. No catch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279489569138728961
Round 3: I made 30 more bait, ready to call it quits, and I caught it with 7 bait to spare.

The weekend was extremely grindy, but in the end, I have success.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 6, 2020)

My Nooks Cranny got upgraded and I was finally able to purchase a proper piece of kitchen furniture instead of having items just placed on log tables


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 6, 2020)

Lief finally gave me the hedge DIY so I don't have to tt back for it


----------



## Rosch (Jul 6, 2020)

It's a double photo today! Got Agent S and Murphy's photos. I shifted from iron wall lamps and instead gave them hanging terrariums. And there it is. I know it has nothing to do with it, but it's always interesting to think about coincidences like that.


----------



## Garrett (Jul 6, 2020)

Beau sent me a genuine twinkling painting! He's the bestest best boy of all!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

Oh, and yesterday I got Dom's and Cyd's pictures.


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 6, 2020)

No luck on the picture hunt myself however the hybrid flower hunt has finally come to an end. After AN AGE of trying desperately to get the illusive blue rose farming special reds and watering them consistently along with others a random blue rose popped up in the middle of my island where I have roses planted for purely decorative purposes are never watered (apart from by rain) and have no special heritage that I know of! Today is a good day even if Beau won't give me that picture...


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 6, 2020)

Today Pascal finally gave me a DIY instead of just a pearl. After a few days of that, I was happy to get another one! I also am happy because I was able to help one of my friends get a painting she needed from Redd today! All good things!


----------



## SirSean (Jul 6, 2020)

Got that much closer to completing my KK Song collection


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Mint gifted me her photo to me 2 days ago (my first villager photo!  ), then she asked to move away yesterday. Feeling blessed that the timing aligned perfectly. I let her go (currently lacking a sisterly villager), and as cute as I find her, there are so many other snooty villagers that I'd love to eventually have on my island.


----------



## Cirice (Jul 6, 2020)

Today I've been gifted my first villager photo, and it's from Bob !
I'm so happy ! He's my favorite villager.


----------



## Elin (Jul 6, 2020)

I got my second green mum today, and finally got enough pearls to craft my first mermaid DIY!


----------



## Meggy124124 (Jul 6, 2020)

Finally got an isopod and now I don't have to worry about that ever again haha. They are too fast


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Redd was here with a genuine scenic painting, Celeste visited and I even saw a handful of shooting stars. Plus I caught a gigas giant clam and Pascal gave me a DIY. The RNG has been kind today! Plus it was Mira's birthday and I wore the fishy mermaid dress which is nicer than it first looked.


----------



## Mo Notony (Jul 6, 2020)

Flora told me we're FINALLY going to have a meteor shower!!!! I've never had one before on my own island. Can't wait.


----------



## Fraggle (Jul 6, 2020)

Got my first villager photo! Thank you Melba!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 6, 2020)

Today the good thing was: after much paying and moving island homes, I realized that the next house will _just fit_ exactly in a leftover space, so I can just move that house, and I don't have to take down and redo an entire cliff/waterfall spot.


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2020)

This actually happened a couple of days ago but I finally got my 5 star rating! Found out when I saw my first Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 6, 2020)

I had my first New Horizons birthday party, and ngl I teared up at how wholesome and kind my villagers were  Extra sweetness to add to my day


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 6, 2020)

I've finally feel like I've committed to my island and its whole plan even though sometimes I still wanna reset I think I'm in it for the long haul which feels good


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 6, 2020)

Although I haven't found the vampire squid yet, I caught 3 giant clams today and sold them for big money


----------



## Summ3rain (Jul 6, 2020)

I managed to catch a giraffe stag today woohoo!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 6, 2020)

I finally found the elusive cicada shell after almost a week of constant searching and chasing away so many live cicadas!

I also managed to trade all of my spare Lilies of the Valley for some green mums to redo my forest area. I’m so excited to have a unified colour and flower palette for my hiking trail


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Caught two pearls!


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 6, 2020)

Twiggy finally asked me to move. I have been hoping she would ask me, but she hasn't for over 3 months now---that is~~until today! She has grown on me though and was hoping to get a framed picture before she leaves, but this works out too ^^ Farewell Twiggy, thanks for being with me from the start of the game as my first peppy villager.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 6, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> I finally found the elusive cicada shell after almost a week of constant searching and chasing away so many live cicadas!
> 
> I also managed to trade all of my spare Lilies of the Valley for some green mums to redo my forest area. I’m so excited to have a unified colour and flower palette for my hiking trail


Glad to read the two I brought you will have a good home.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm trying hard to think of something and it's hard.

It stopped raining for about ten minutes.


----------



## Kattea (Jul 7, 2020)

My painting was genuine! My art gallery is one piece closer to completion.


----------



## soomi (Jul 7, 2020)

Pascal gave me a pearl! Pearls are so pretty to scatter


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

got a new diy from pascal and shep moved out! excited to go island hopping tomorrow ^_^


----------



## buginski (Jul 7, 2020)

I caught a couple more rare coconut tree beetles, and I have only one more left (golden stag), I also caught the gigas giant clam and ocean sunfish.
And I got my first pearl ever and even got a second one!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 7, 2020)

July 6

Found the Gigas Giant Clam

Celeste was in town, got the Moon DIY

Flick was in town today. Made about 650,000 bells selling saved up bugs. Though now that Flick is guaranteed biweekly, this will be less of a good thing .


----------



## mollyduck (Jul 7, 2020)

Completed the fossils at the museum! 3 months almost to the day, all from my island.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 7, 2020)

I found the final fossil for my museum!! It took me ages to complete it in New Leaf, I was shocked I managed to do it so fast this time!


----------



## Mothership (Jul 7, 2020)

Raymond is in my campsite today! Had to talk to him a lot and play quite a few games over and over because he kept choosing to replace the wrong villager. Finally he chose someone I was ok with losing...hurray!


----------



## yeolgi (Jul 8, 2020)

I was mystery island hopping for a new villager since Bree just left, was looking for a female character with the Peppy or Snooty personality since I don't have either on my island currently. The girls I shortlisted were: wolves (Audie, Freya, Vivian, Whitney), ostriches (Flora, Blanche, Julia), rabbits (Chrissy, Francine) or a certain little bear cub Judy. 

Met Audie on my 4th nmt. I set aside about 2 hours for villager hunting and I finished in 10 minutes. Not complaining in the slightest though.


----------



## poweradeex (Jul 8, 2020)

I caught an oar fish


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

found this baby after 43 tickets - only 4 more dreamies to go!


----------



## Duckling (Jul 8, 2020)

July 7th! (It is currently 2 in the morning, July 8th, so I’m updating for yesterday!)

Today I started terraforming the entrance to my island! I also immediately payed of the 230,000 bell bridge for my entrance, so that’ll be in place tomorrow! Very excited!

Colton is moving out, yay! I only got him a couple days ago from my campsite (first villager there so I guess I had no choice), but after ruthlessly whacking him with a net and pushing him around, he asked to leave! Should I feel guilty? 

I also got to invite Sprinkle for free! She’s so precious! Her design is so blue and so adorable C:

Ive planned out where my house is going to be moved too! I’ll need to move the museum first, but that’s okay. I’m very excited!

And finally, I made my dream villager lineup! It took quite a bit to figure out who I wanted to find and who I wanted to keep, but here is my current list!

1. Lolly  (Normal female)  
2. Cookie  (Peppy female)  
3. Flora  (Peppy female)  
4. Sprinkle  (Peppy female)  
5. Bones (Lazy male)
6. Sherb  (Lazy male)  
7. Raymond (Smug male)
8. Lily (Normal female)
9. Fang (Cranky male)
10. Roald (Jock male)
11. Runner Up >> Biskit (Lazy male)
12. Runner Up >> Fauna (Normal female)

The runner ups are just in case I feel like swapping any of the villagers in my lineup! Ignore the emojis at the ends, as well as the stuff in parenthesis lol. I know a lazy would always be male and a peppy would always be female, but it’s just so I could easily see how many of each gender I’d have on my island! The list was copy pasted from my notes


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 8, 2020)

A good thing is that I passed 500k nook miles saved!


----------



## laaruzka (Jul 8, 2020)

Melba moved in, she's adorable.    Also, I found gigas giant clam, that thing was fast.


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 8, 2020)

Lucky showed up in my campsite!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 8, 2020)

Got Avery in my campsite! He is going to be moving in. I find him so underrated, I love his design and I'm a big fan of the Eagles. He will be the 3rd Eagle who has been a resident of my island (the previous two being Pierce and Celia).


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 8, 2020)

I haven't yet played today but last night I got the yellow leaf pile DIY and managed to finish outlining the placements for the remaining villager houses. I need about 100 more fence pieces but still!


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 8, 2020)

Merengue moved to my island today! I ran into her island hopping and she has been a villager I've always wanted to have in my town since I first started playing in New Leaf.


----------



## Elin (Jul 8, 2020)

After having terrible luck finding any cranky villagers at all, I found Chief while island hopping! I had been hoping for one of the cranky wolves, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 8, 2020)

I went island hopping today and got one of my dreamies Diana!! Ahhhhh~~~~!!! 
I honestly did not expect to actually find her and with only 37 nmts used!!! I feel so happy   ❤ She will be the first and only snooty type on my island. I have been lacking a snooty, but not anymore muhaha :c Welcome to Gardenia Diana<333


----------



## BananaMan (Jul 8, 2020)

After months of frustration I finally got my first purple hyacinth! All I need to complete my collection now is the purple windflower, green mum, and blue rose. I'm looking forward to clearing out the dozens of blue hyacinths that have taken over my island in the process.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

i caught the golden stag! i’ve still got quite a bit of the beetles to catch but at least i’ve got this one down. skye also moved in today and i woke up to a golden rose! they’re a pain to breed and so i’m always happy to see one ^_^


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 9, 2020)

I like playing a little bit before work to check things like visitors and turnip prices. Well, I just checked my mail and Sherb mailed me a fossil!  I was not expecting that! That is kinda cool. He must know that all my fossil money goes to my bridges and inclines right now.


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Got a Celeste diy, not what I wanted, but at least I've got one.


----------



## AmyK (Jul 10, 2020)

Yesterday I got C.J. and today it's Flick. Although I'm still bummed that we can't get sea creature models (or maybe just not yet), at least I got a chance to snag some more fish and insect ones which is always a good thing.

This morning a friend let me come over for Redd and I found the recipe for the hanging terrarium in a bottle. 
Thanks Tutu, I've been looking for this one for a long time!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 10, 2020)

Finally figured how to fix my internet so I can play with online friends! Early this morning two of my friends came over to give me extra stuff to help me kickstart my island  And today a lovely person with a lovely island was so kind to have me adopt Bea, one of my ultimate dreamies!! ❤ Bea is moving in tomorrow and I'm so excited!

OH and I saw Judy today while villager hunting, I loved her from Pocket Camp so much that I just had to take her in!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 10, 2020)

They must have fixed the game where K.K. shows up on friday because of the saturday tourney, taking away the chance for another NPC to visit, as today is friday, and K.K. wasn't here. Kicks was.

I don't know why K.K. couldn't previously show up at night after a tourney.

I've had multiple NPC's at once.

Anyway, it seems to be fixed as tomorrow is the fishing tourney.

When the bug tourney was on, K.K. showed up on friday instead of saturday.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They must have fixed the game where K.K. shows up on friday because of the saturday tourney, taking away the chance for another NPC to visit, as today is friday, and K.K. wasn't here. Kicks was.
> 
> I don't know why K.K. couldn't previously show up at night after a tourney.
> 
> ...


It’s confirmed from Ninji’s datamine that KK now shows up on Sundays if there’s a plaza event on Saturday


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 10, 2020)

Amelia is in my move in queue because her amiibo card didn't work and she says she is busy moving.

My first random voided villager was not Amelia. It was Raymond from Arkville.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Sherb and Erik were dancing together today


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2020)

Received the bronze, silver, and gold fishing trophies in the mail and it’s finally raining on my island again!


----------



## niconii (Jul 14, 2020)

Pirate Gullivar finally appeared on my island today!


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Found Fang for 1 NMT. I mean I could amiibo him in but saved me the extra 2 days I'd need to convince him to move.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jul 14, 2020)

My turnip price was 492 and after I sold all my turnips I was finally able to pay off my home loans and pay the bridge fee so I put in my last bridge today! And I was able to buy my boyfriend the royal crown because he missed it when it was in his shop because he didn’t have enough bells


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m getting Gullivarr stuff in today for the first time (other than the one crown I traded for)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

Also Redd docked in this morning! My dad is looking for his scallops but my parents entrust me on art verification


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Jul 14, 2020)

I found Judy on a random Nook Mile Ticket island. That was the best thing.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 14, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/hr8u7f
I got my first villager photo today, and it was as a reward for doing the treasure hunt minigame with Nibbles.​


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 14, 2020)

I got Bones' photo as thanks for delivering an apology gift from Pango. The cherry on the top was that Pango's gift to him was a toilet cleaning set, and I needed that laugh after work.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 14, 2020)

TT and ordring cardboard boxes so I made a fort by the beach with cannons.


----------



## Fraggle (Jul 14, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> Sherb and Erik were dancing together today



I have Sherb and Erik too! They are so funny together!


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 14, 2020)

I had my first thunderstorm today! I don't see them a lot in real life so I was so happy!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 14, 2020)

I built the Robot Hero after months of try to get all the resources


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 14, 2020)

I created a Princess Mononoke inspired bedroom today.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 14, 2020)

I had a very pretty rainbow today


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 14, 2020)

Curlos asked if he should leave. 

There are a couple other villagers that I would have preferred to kick out, but Curlos has been on the chopping block for a while. Always liked his personality just fine. But, was never a big fan of his overall aesthetic.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 14, 2020)

Reset my town after 300+ hours and someone helped me get oranges <3 (+ I caught a Gigas giant clam o-o )


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

worked on some of my rooms! i’ve been feeling low-energy the last few days to the point that i haven’t been playing so it was nice to just boot up the game and work on my interior, even if that’s all i did ;w;


----------



## John Wick (Jul 15, 2020)

I TT'd to tomorrow and got Gullivarrr.
I got a pirate barrel.

I TT'd a couple of times actually.
Flick is here today so I got the scorpion and hercules models. 

I was surprised that the scorpion looked really good.
I put it with some other things outside my museum.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Got a giant isopod and then finally fixed the right side of my town.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 15, 2020)

One of the many villagers I want gone asked to leave today, and I also got terraforming and both the cliff and water permits almost immediately! So I was able to start working on my entrance to my island


----------



## Rosch (Jul 15, 2020)

Marina gave me her photo today. Then Whitney finally taught me the final snooty-exclusive reaction, "Love".


----------



## Wawas (Jul 15, 2020)

Judy showed up in my campsite


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Soleil left her cherry blossom branches in my recycling when she moved out. I started after Sakura season so I wanted to smush her little hamster cheeks for this.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 17, 2020)

today has been a really great day, I got  Merengue  and Tia


----------



## AmyK (Jul 17, 2020)

574 turnip price and it's been a super smooth experience to host.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Jul 17, 2020)

I had a feeling when I logged on yesterday it was going to be a good day, I felt like todays the day I  get to see new gulliverr for the first time. So I did my usual jobs, I caught my first Great White Shark, a villager iv been wanting to move out finally asked to leave, then i ran along the beach and there he was! My first new gulliverr!
I'm also excited to start my hunt again to find my last dreamies, Raymond and Willow


----------



## grayacnh (Jul 17, 2020)

I finally got some diys I've been looking for! Blue rose crown and tiny library. I've been after these for so long and have been wanting to find them all myself ;~; which is something I maybe will change my attitude towards in the future because it's gonna take a long time, and I can use that struggle filling up my art exhibit instead lol. 
I also got a villager I don't want ping to move out so I can use a few nmt to see if I can get anyone I like, if not I'll just wait until next time when I have more tickets :3 
I also got my last fossil that has been hiding from me for such a long long time. Mammoth skull! So now my fossil exhibit is finally complete, way later than most people probably but I really wanted to finish it myself and I just got unlucky I guess


----------



## AmyK (Jul 17, 2020)

I was holding Merengue for a friend and today she moved out, so I had an empty plot to fill. I’ve started island hoping in the early afternoon, but didn’t find anyone I was interested in at all, so I took a break and decided to continue later. An hour ago I had literally just picked up my Switch and jokingly thought to myself: It’d be too funny if you bumped into Lobo now... 

Well, look what happened! I’m so happy! 
Lobo was my best friend in the GameCube version. It feels so good to see him again. 
And Freya just taught me the love reaction, the last one I was missing!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2020)

I was pretty tired and bummed out today, but I had a friend visit my island and Blathers told me I completed my fossil collection in NH, which definitely raised my spirits!!







Now I can focus on continuing to fill out the other exhibits.


----------



## lordbunnir (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ve been having good luck diving today! A whole lot of my sea creature critterpedia has been filled and I found a bunch of pearls to boot


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 17, 2020)

I wasn't looking to get him, but Raymond showed up in my campsite so I had to take him! 
sadly had to let go of Chief, but I have his amiibo so I don't mind that much


----------



## Duckling (Jul 17, 2020)

Found someone to sell me the sandy flooring diy! Not that great, but I really needed it  Also started the hiking trail I’m making


----------



## mitfy (Jul 17, 2020)

made a lot of progress today!!! made progress on my neighborhood (a bit) and expanded one of my cliffs :]


----------



## angelcore (Jul 17, 2020)

went island hopping looking for a snooty and came across diana on my 5th island <3


----------



## Crash (Jul 17, 2020)

i did a bit of terraforming after procrastinating forever, and i actually don't hate it. still have lots of work left to do but i'm feeling more hopeful about it!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2020)

I finally got Kiki’s picture and Bluebear’s. Now I can let Bluebear move out the next time she asks and get to know a new villager (unless I find one of my dreamies right away).


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 18, 2020)

I found the cutting board DIY from a message bottle this morning.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 21, 2020)

Beau finally coughed up his photo! He'd been holding out for a long time. Will probably look to move him on now, he's cute but I'm not crazy about him.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 21, 2020)

I went island hopping hoping to find Marshal, Rosie, Ankha or Lolly (preferably Marshal since I had plans to move him where Bluebear’s house was). While I didn’t find any of them, I did come across Sherb who has recently become another dreamie of mine.  I also realized that I may have passed him up a few times before he was a dreamie ><.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2020)

I saw cumulus clouds for the first time on my island this morning!


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 21, 2020)

I am developing a part of my island that I was super frustrated with, and it finally looks like it is coming together in a way that i would like it  I also decided where to place my last incline T__T I wish we had more incline options available! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I would actually like the placement of it. I also am going to host a scavenger hunt to celebrate the completion of my island  And I found some pretty sweet spots to hide some presents  All in all another great day on ACNH!


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

i completed my art exhibit! now to focus on the insects, fish and deep-sea creatures ;;


----------



## satine (Jul 21, 2020)

Redd finally came. I was really unsure of when he was ever actually going to do that. He never actually has anything that I personally am looking for on my island though, so I'm not sure if I can count it -- I was relieved to see him, regardless!

Something even better though is that Julian and Purrl had a super hilarious conversation where Julian was trying to convince Purrl that she needed to kiss him under the guise of it being a play, and Purrl was NOT having it lmao. I loved it, I didn't take screenshots because I had someone coming over rand was trying to click through the dialogue so that I could close a window and open it up for them to fly over. I hope they have that conversation again someday, it was hilarious!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 22, 2020)

- I received Pierce and Pango's framed photos in the mail this morning.   
- Terraforming is going more smoothly than I thought. The Happy Island Designer app takes a bit of time to get accustomed to using, but it's nice to have a blueprint to work off of. Looking forward to continuing this project.


----------



## Elin (Jul 22, 2020)

I got a DIY from Pascal this morning! I also got really lucky with a balloon spawn, and got the variant of an item that I've wanted, so now I won't have to trade for the white garden lantern


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 22, 2020)

I got a genuine rock head statue in the mail today from one of my villagers ; not sure who since I opened it after i unattached all of the presents from the other letters as well (I think it might have been one of my smugs).


----------



## Dudy Dude (Jul 22, 2020)

I saw this thread and thought, nothing good happens that often on my island... but today that all changed!

I gave my four daily fossils to Blathers for assessment, and got the Stegosaurus torso... the last one I needed! My fossil exhibit is now complete!


----------



## Eika (Jul 22, 2020)

I Finally got a change room. It's pink, but I have no choice.  I'm still missing the the moon chairs. But it takes 1 month for a new item.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2020)

Rocco was feeling sick earlier today but I nursed him back to good health by giving him medicine. I also managed to catch a cyclommatus stag to donate it to the museum.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 22, 2020)

I got Ankha!! One of my ..maybe my all time favorite girlie


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 22, 2020)

The island areas that I've been working on are further coming along together  I decorated Cole's home area and I think it looks great and quirky as I've made him an absolute hoarder of crickets  I also have figured out a place where I can keep my extra flowers for all my DIY recipes. I also got a lot of presents for my friends from really generous people for the scavenger hunts that I will be hosting over the next few days ;__; I'm really excited!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2020)

I got all my villagers houses lined up perfectly the way I wanted!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 22, 2020)

Got to see the cumulonimbus clouds again for the second time today. Gosh, I didn't realize how much I missed them from New Leaf, so it was a nice surprise. They even stayed until the sun went down and they were sooo pretty.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2020)

I got my first orange pansy bud . I don’t know where to put it or my other flowers but I am so happy since I’ve been trying to get orange & blue for so long.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 23, 2020)

finally got around to re-downloading pocket camp and linking it with my nintendo account just so I can get those special items! Very excited for my fortune cookie cart to arrive   

time to delete pocket camp :]


----------



## 14joe41 (Jul 23, 2020)

Someone finally gave me the set I've been trying to get for ages!!!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2020)

I TT'd to tomorrow and back a bunch of times because Redd was there.
I managed to get quite a bit of art.

Got my first black cosmos but it's center is so dull compared to the others it was upsetting.

They've ruined my favorite flower.


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 23, 2020)

After neglecting my game for the past few weeks I finally started catching some of the new seasonal critters including diving for the first time. Even though I haven't had much luck I did catch a Dorado on my first try.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 23, 2020)

Got my three star island rating, so now K.K. Slider will show up tomorrow. I'm so excited, especially since I will be able to terraform once again! I'm gonna try to be more creative on my island when I do and already got some ideas.


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

henry finally asked to move today


----------



## Loriii (Jul 24, 2020)

Erik randomly appeared in the campsite today while I was time travelling on my other island. I moved him in exchange of Colton (the game chose him right away the first time). My daughter has shown slight interest, but we will see. For now, I'll just let Erik stay on the island.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

I got fauna.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 24, 2020)

I got my first green mum flower! 
It's so pretty, now all I need is a purple windflower and blue rose~


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 24, 2020)

I _finally, *finally*_ will have my second ever meteor shower on my island since release! I missed the very first meteor shower I had since it was on one of the few nights I couldn't play and I thought I would never see a second one with my luck.

Time for get those fragments and star pieces! Maybe I'll even be able to craft my first-ever Celeste furniture item. I only have the star wand.​


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 24, 2020)

Canberra was my starting uchi villager; today, my message bottle on the beach came from her.  You'll get your beach house one day, girl...


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

Great Community!! TY for all the help in getting my deer villagers. 

got Erik from @Loriii 
got Fauna from @Reneezombie


----------



## Eika (Jul 24, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> I got Ankha!! One of my ..maybe my all time favorite girlie


I love her. Tried the amino card, but didn't work.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

Ty for your help with the deer hunting.

got Beau from @Reneezombie 
got Diana from @Reneezombie


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 24, 2020)

I got my first purple hyacinth today and two hybrid red roses ; I’m hoping to find a blue rose tomorrow (or when I TT next). Took me forever to get the orange and purple but I am glad I got it on my own. I also got my second purple mum . I don’t know yet where I want to put any of my flowers but I am glad the hybrids are coming along (except my pansies & last color for tulips; got too many tulips so it’s my last priority),


----------



## Dudy Dude (Jul 25, 2020)

I got a whole bunch of the July bugs that I was missing! All I’m missing for July now is the golden stag and the walking stick.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 25, 2020)

I finally made a decent friend who I think i'll frequently hang and talk with on AC 

really happy!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 25, 2020)

decorated some areas that I'm starting to love, and got rid of some more flowers( ⌯᷄௰⌯᷅ )


----------



## Arckaniel (Jul 25, 2020)

Yesterday technically but I finished my campsite area because of the event lol, well it's not 100% done since I still have to like add things in the beach and like the areas around my campsite to completely feel like a complete campsite getaway area, but the main area is done which is nice!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 25, 2020)

I forgot to post this yesterday but, my quest to collect all reactions have finally come to an end. Phoebe finally gave me the last one I'm missing.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 25, 2020)

gulliver and celeste on the same day and redd visited the next. never had this NPC luck before. this is perfect for spamming them lmao.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 27, 2020)

Redd is visiting today, with a real piece of artwork finally!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 27, 2020)

Finally got purple hyacinths to happen!​


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 27, 2020)

This happen yesterday but I found Tank, my starter jock on a mystery island! I let him move out because his actual house was waay better than the starter jock house. I don't buy villagers so the only way I would be able to get him is as a camper or on a mystery island. But he has come home!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 27, 2020)

I bred all the blue pansies I need and Snake was crafting the trophy case.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 27, 2020)

New conversations!

Today, there were two conversations I was hearing for the first time. One between Zucker (lazy) and Fuchsia (uchi) that had poor Zucker crying at the end. Another between Wolfgang (cranky) and Dom (sporty) about aspirations. 

I'm always excited and happy to hear new conversations between my residents.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 27, 2020)

I got Fuschia come to my campsite and agree to move in . Sucks to be Rhonda though....


----------



## Queen Sweets (Jul 27, 2020)

Grew my first purple windflower today meaning I finally completed my personal challenge of growing every flower hybrid from scratch . Now I just need the gold watering can to get gold roses but I’m still stuck at 3-star rating for my island at the moment.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 28, 2020)

finally got my internet to work for online gaming again so I went ahead and traded for some long-wanted DIYs. My japanese marketplace is finally starting to grow, and my little zen garden is looking better.  got palm tree and wooden stool DIYs too so i'm finally ready to start working on my beach!

I also saw Ruby and Bea stretching in the plaza today, they were absolutely adorable!

OH and Redd came today with two genuine art pieces, both of which I didnt have yet. It was painful picking only one, but better than having no genuine ones! His sideshop also had a mixer and pinball of colors I didn't have in my catalogue yet, so I was pretty happy about that too.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 28, 2020)

I was walking through my island just a moment ago and walked past the Resident Services plaza, where Bella was exercising and Pierce and Ursala were having a conversation. I noticed a scorpion was in the plaza as well, so I stopped. Pierce seemed to notice it sneaking up behind Ursala and had a surprised expression. I approached the scorpion slowly and caught it, to which Pierce released a sigh of relief. It was sort of adorable, I sort of wish I had been able to record the whole thing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 28, 2020)

I got my first picture of Sherb today and a throwback dino screen from Rosie after I returned her pouch


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 28, 2020)

Oooh I love spreading positivity!
I got two new DIYs from my villagers and I also did a bit of trading today and got some items I’ve really been wanting! It was also really nice to help out other people through trading. Funny how one person’s trash is another person’s treasure! This is why I have a such a hard time selling stuff to Nooks. Someone else might want that item even though I don’t!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 28, 2020)

Got my second Punchy, second Rudy and earlier my second Lily picture .


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

found this cutie while island hopping,,, i don’t think i’ve ever been so eager to take someone home with me lmaoo


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 31, 2020)

Just spent a good amount of time trying to spawn my rocks so it would surround a valiant statue, which I finally finished! I have white and golden roses surrounding the valiant as well. I also made a sushi restaurant in my island! ^^


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 31, 2020)

gulliver & gullivarrr on the same week after having one of them the last 2 weeks also!!! them & redd are definitely my favorite visiting NPC’s. sahara too but ehh, she never sells what i want i just trade for it online.

also because of the DS, i finally got encouraged to clean up the DIYs on my basement. i did the room last minute but i’m happy about it.



Dunquixote said:


> Got my second Punchy, second Rudy and earlier my second Lily picture .



can never have too many punchy’s


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

I was doing the usual stuff on my island when I happened to bump into three of my villagers at the town plaza who are singing! It brought a huge smile to my face and decided to record their singing.  It's keeping me occupied for a while.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 31, 2020)

was TTing and managed to snag a few more art pieces from Redd for my collection c: also did a good amount of terraforming and decorating and I am _loving_ how everything is turning out ♡


----------



## Amandaremy10 (Jul 31, 2020)

Celebrated my birthday! So awesome!


----------



## Samashy (Jul 31, 2020)

I caught Pashmina singing at the plaza while Bob and Rosie sat and watched her :3


----------



## JellyLu (Aug 1, 2020)

Mint moved in! I was sad to see my Egbert go, but I'm excited to have a new islander to bond with!


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Got to work on my cafe, island had a lot of shooting stars as well.


----------



## brockbrock (Aug 1, 2020)

UGGGGHHH I FINALLY GOT A GIRAFFE STAG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BananaMan (Aug 1, 2020)

Al finally moved out today! I'd been waiting for him to leave for months. Though he was always sending me nice letters and gifts so I do feel a little bad. 
To make things even better I ended up finding Flora on my second mystery island. She is one of my all-time favorites. Finally things are starting to come together!


----------



## Elin (Aug 1, 2020)

Dom gave me his photo today! And after visiting the campsite yesterday, Sprinkle is now in the process of moving in.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 1, 2020)

found a seller to get the last of the art for the museum


----------



## Splinter (Aug 1, 2020)

Well not in game but I managed to fix my Switch by replacing the fan, now I can finally play in peace again without that horrible grinding noise.


----------



## th8827 (Aug 1, 2020)

I finally caught the last 2 bugs that I was missing from last month, the Scarab and Walking Stick.  Almost back-to-back.

I spent so much time last month looking for them with no luck...


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Aug 1, 2020)

I got Marcel's photo!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 1, 2020)

more clothing I wanted appeared at ables today, I organized my flowers a bit on the beach and got another recipe from pascal ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Got some star fragments from the shooting star.
Got a Leo fragment and large star fragment as well.
Also managed to get my project together and participated in the fireworks.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm almost done with moving everything and everyone! I have two more inclines to demolish then build, two more bridges to demolish then build, and four more villager homes to finish moving. The end is finally in sight. ^o^


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 2, 2020)

I got my first villager photo from Kid Cat! He loved the birthday gift I gave him yesterday so much (which was an electric scooter) that he mailed me his photo as a thank you~


----------



## niconii (Aug 2, 2020)

Experienced my first fireworks show! I wasn’t able to prepare custom firework designs beforehand but I still enjoyed the event and can’t wait for next Sunday.
I’m also pleased that Isabelle gave me the heart bopper! Super cute.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 2, 2020)

Enjoying the first fireworks show with my villagers! The lighting effects are so well done and I love running around my island without even looking up at the sky all the time and just seeing the sky flashing. :3 The star bopper is so cute too!

I also unexpectedly received Bluebear's photo when doing my gifting rounds today.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Got plenty of orders from nook shopping.
My project is 60% done


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

I celebrated the first fireworks show with my sister during couch co-op. We took a lot of pictures and chatted with our villagers! Got some balloons and other goodies too. We even got some designs up and I must say, the visuals look pretty!


----------



## oak (Aug 2, 2020)

I finished up my outdoor café today on my island. I surprisingly feel satisfied with it even without having to rearrange things a million times.


----------



## maria110 (Aug 2, 2020)

After three months of playing ACNH for many many hours, I finally got the gold HHA trophy.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 2, 2020)

K.K. Slider performed his first weekend concert on my island, so I was able to get some of the songs I have been missing and wanted. I also came across the last Fly I needed so that Flick can make a Fly Model for me the next time he's here. 

Additionally, I acquired some clothes and DIYs that I've been looking for from various other members of the forums today.


----------



## sunchild (Aug 4, 2020)

my best friend got me a molly amiibo card as a belated birthday gift and now, (after a biiit of TT-ing cause i'm impatient) i have my only dreamie villager living on my island now


----------



## John Wick (Aug 4, 2020)

Leif was in town.
He always has something I want.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 4, 2020)

finally arrived at the trash mystery island after 60 tickets! learned the trash bag DIY, I desperately needed that


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 4, 2020)

got Henry's picture just in time for him to ask to move out! time to go island hopping again


----------



## Elin (Aug 4, 2020)

Lily gave me her picture today! I also worked on my moonlight beach area a bit more, and I'm pretty happy with how it's turning out.


----------



## udinafrog (Aug 4, 2020)

Bones' birthday, he's my sweet lazy librarian!


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 4, 2020)

1. I finally got a message bottle with a diy I didn't already know. 
2. I got my rating back up to 5 stars after having a crapton of furniture lying around bc i was remodeling. 
3. None of my babies were sick. 
4.i bought a cute punk dress from able sisters.
5. Nook's cranny wasn't super trash today.
6. "Pondering" (the K.K. Slider song) finally came back into the catalog after I missed it a couple months ago.


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 4, 2020)

My friend (who had been playing since release) gave me (who had been playing since last week) 1 million bells and all the fruits i was missing! He's the best!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

A campsite visitor was there and somehow... i just knew it would be kid cat. Well guess what? IT WAS FREAKING KID CAT!!! He had moved away from me without asking in both city folk and new leaf and... it feels nice having him back. I love him so much!!!!!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2020)

Vivian moved in and now settled. I love that she struts around with her purse in her hand lol


----------



## Keyla (Aug 4, 2020)

I got kid cat in my campsite!! After weeks of island hopping and giving up...
He just shows up today!!! Perfect since one of my villager decided to move out yesterday!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 4, 2020)

Bones' birthday! Happy birthday, my lazy doggo! :3 

I don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing villagers celebrate birthdays with each other. They're so freaking adorable.


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 4, 2020)

Got Fang’s picture. Only one more picture to go from my current villagers! The fruit stacking method is working a treat for me


----------



## Kattea (Aug 4, 2020)

Got a decent amount of terraforming done, traded for some items I needed, and will likely finish my cafe today.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 5, 2020)

After helping Gulliver yesterday, I received the Pagoda from him in the mail this morning.    Can't wait to use it as decoration around my island!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Aug 5, 2020)

Not only could I go island hopping today, but I got a camper in my campsite! It was Lionel, one of my favourite smugs who I have never experienced. He is moving in, replacing Marina who I did love but I had her photo so am happy to let her go. Also today, I got one of my dreamies Bianca on my 8th ticket, and I worked on my café for the TBT competition! Been a good day today and can't wait to get to know Bianca and Lionel


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 5, 2020)

I decided to move over my rock garden several spaces. Luckily only 4 of them had to be moved and it only took 2 days compared to the week of blocking out spaces the first time


----------



## niconii (Aug 5, 2020)

I finally got Freya’s photo today! I also managed to tidy up some of my flowers as well as moved Cookie’s house yet again. Also CJ was visiting and I got another great white shark model made.
It’s also Poppy’s birthday today and I went over to give her a present - a perfect painting because that’s the only good thing to gift in my inventory lol


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 5, 2020)

I finally got the King Tut mask DIY!


----------



## alpacalypse (Aug 5, 2020)

i found one of the last two villagers i'm looking for in my campsite today!


----------



## Venn (Aug 5, 2020)

I found Kidd! Lopez moved out and I was on the hunt for a new Smug. I've had Kidd in mind for a while now and he was the 5th Island Trip! Lucky!


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 5, 2020)

Last night I was thinking about how much I want to have a snooty villager on my island again, and today Ankha showed up in my campsite.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 5, 2020)

I discovered when the gold stag spawns on my island. at around the same time yesterday I saw 2 gold stags (sadly only caught 1) today checked at the same time and caught another one


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Got Celeste diys


----------



## emerald_carnelian (Aug 5, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I donated a second piece of art and found Audie on a mystery island to replace Hans who finally moved a few days ago!


I HAD THE SAME THING HAPPEN! Just a few days ago... I was sad I lost Hans but when I found Audie, I knew it was FATE!


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 5, 2020)

I got the very last reaction I needed, Pride! And the last DIY needed for all of the Lazy-specific recipes! Now I can fully ignore representation of every character type 4ever


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 5, 2020)

I was doing some time travel today to move rocks and trying to get Freya to ask to move out for a friend and guess who showed up at my campsite? Cranston! My dream lazy! Just missing Pashmina and Marshal now and I can have 4 cycling plots. It's nice I'm getting my favorite but I also like cycling villagers.


----------



## Cass123 (Aug 6, 2020)

I traded for a South Pole to finish my merry go round


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 6, 2020)

Technically this was yesterday, but:
- found Raymond after 80 NMT, what a steal!
- adopted Genji from someone's 6-year-old sister, he was her starting jock so he was original when he came to me, but the gem I got from talking to him before he moved out of the girl's town was that he was wearing a pink bathrobe and his catchphrase was "mrs tickle". Ngl that was so cute & I wouldnt bother to change this if it stayed that way when he moved 
- this young girl also talked a bit about how she was so excited to have Peanut move in, as she was in her campsite! Wish I couldve stayed longer to play with her, she was such a delight to trade with


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 6, 2020)

Finally got a gold piece in a rock for the first time since the update despite clanking away every day. Five gold pieces for the Tut Mask?! What am I, made of bells over here ACNH


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2020)

I demolished part of my back river, and remade the top tier.

I'm still getting use to it.


----------



## ShiningEmmy (Aug 6, 2020)

Got raymond!


----------



## Larsi (Aug 6, 2020)

I got a lot of (large) star fragments because of the meteor shower yesterday.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 6, 2020)

I found Celia on an island and Colton got adopted.
Celia was one of the two villagers I had on my island that I didn't get a photo of. So she is back for a little bit.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 8, 2020)

Today, I discovered a new conversation between Mathilda (snooty) and Dom (sporty)! 

I love it when I hear something completely new. Especially after all these months. This is why I keep playing my game, why I keep interacting with my islanders. I know there are even more conversations I've not yet encountered. I just need to be patient.


----------



## HavocSource (Aug 8, 2020)

I found two pearls in one lap around the island


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 8, 2020)

Yesterday was a goooood day (to quote my favorite otter. I had a campsite villager, which is always an exciting way to start the day. Then I went to nooks cranny and my turnip price was 606! I’d decided to buy even more turnips this week after selling at a loss last week, I posted my price on here and opened my gates for 2 hours and had some folks over to sell. I’d never done it before but everyone was great and respectful! Meanwhile, my camper was Charlise, who I never had wanted or considered, but I really liked her!  A little sad, cause it didn’t work out for me to invite her, but now I have a new villager on my list to maybe someday find again. Also, fuchsia asked to leave and I will be very sad to see her go but I said yes, so I have island hopping on Sunday to look forward to!  Oh, and a midday thunderstorm! Went to my first dream island, which I found on a randomizer site. It was named Whimsicott and a lot of fun! Yep, it was a good, good day!


----------



## -Beth_ (Aug 8, 2020)

Last week I got Louie’s photo (my 5th photo!). A few days ago, I sold my turnips for 366 bells per turnip. Last night I went to my first dream island, which I found on a site, but i don’t remember the name of the island,  I gave Henry a new greeting (Number one super guy, which is a Hong Kong Phooey reference), and today K.K. Slider performed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

I’d say that this is pretty good for me...


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 8, 2020)

After playing for 135 days, today for the first time ever Isabelle told me we’re having a meteor shower


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 8, 2020)

I just found my first blue rose bud today


----------



## kitanii (Aug 8, 2020)

I was suddenly struck with inspiration to change the layout of my home (which I had been unhappy with for so long!)


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 8, 2020)

i'm working on getting blue roses(slow process). today i got to step 3 pink roses from hybrid purple and seed red. now i have to breed those with seed yellows to get hybrid reds.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 9, 2020)

I learned the plain wooden shop sign DIY from my daily message bottle this morning. Thank you, Bill!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 9, 2020)

Poppy is completely moved in! I love her to bits!


----------



## WigginsFTW (Aug 9, 2020)

WHOOP WHOOP! 





Chop was the first villager to come up in my campsite and Its safe to say he is finally leaving!


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah I don’t exactly like how they force the first villager on you.


----------



## WigginsFTW (Aug 9, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Yeah I don’t exactly like how they force the first villager on you.


I know right?! When he was in my campsite I tried TTing months and months ahead and he just wouldn't go away. :\


----------



## Imbri (Aug 9, 2020)

Congrats! Felt the same way saying bye to Lopez.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Woo! Congrats, looking forward to the day I can say this with Colton!


----------



## JSS (Aug 9, 2020)

Whoop whoop!

Mine was Pietro, the only smug I didn't want just yet since I'm going to cycle through villagers and he's my favourite smug in NH. I saw it coming a mile away though, before getting on that tent I said "well, let's go see Pietro". And wouldn't you know it.


----------



## Forthefunofit (Aug 9, 2020)

Mine was Colton 
Luckily he asked to move out after one week or so
Anyways hope you find a villager you like!!!


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 9, 2020)

aw... i love chops :c i'd take him if i had an open plot

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

heck i love colton too. i love about 90% of the smugs D':


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 9, 2020)

Ayyy. It's great when a villager you want out finally wants to move


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 9, 2020)

Noice! It's a satisfying feeling when a villager who you want out finally asks to leave. XD Congrats~


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 9, 2020)

WHOOP WHOOP JULIAN JUST MOVED IN


----------



## marshallows (Aug 9, 2020)

congrats!! i feel ya on the forced villagers when you first start. i mean i understand the sentiments of developers wanting you to be exposed to different personality types but...no thanks lol. took me ages to get rid of mine bc i had to wait for amiibos to come in but it felt nice to finally be able to fill my island with villagers i do like. 

(cute outfit btw )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Congrats! I knew I was excited when Keaton decided to leave. My favorite move out was Deli’s-my now-favorite snooty Diana evicted him!


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm still stuck with Quillson...


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 9, 2020)

Always wanted Bud out. He’s kinda growing on me now


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Congratulations! Getting your forced villager out is the best feeling, I think most of us were glad when that happened because you just don't bond with a villager the same when they are just pushed onto your island...


----------



## WigginsFTW (Aug 9, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Always wanted Bud out. He’s kinda growing on me now


I had Bud in my New Leaf town, I felt the same way.  It took awhile, but I never wanted him to leave. A lot of the jock villagers are so funny.


----------



## marea (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes you should, Chops, you shouldnt even ask. Congrats to you, op!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 9, 2020)

whoop whoop!! He was my first camper too and I had kicked him out using my bluebear amiibo card. I kicked out Moose the same way. Feels good.


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

a massive whoop whoop to you,, congrats on getting rid of him!


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 10, 2020)

Whoop whoop!!

I was not thrilled to find out that the first camper had to be invited to live on your island. Mine was Keaton, and I never wanted to get rid of a villager as much as I did him. Perhaps just because he was so forced upon me.
Now I have Chadder and I adore his little cheese self


----------



## Eevees (Aug 10, 2020)

Woot woot party over here!


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 10, 2020)

WHOOP WHOOP CONGRATS! 
Really hard to get rid of some villagers as it is purely based on chance, I had a hard time kicking out Pashmina as well so I feel you on that! Again congratulations! Now you can hunt for a dreamie of yours!


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 10, 2020)

I know how this feels, took me months to get rid of my first camper, sure wish I had known ignoring him didnt work


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Worked on my house area, it coming together now.


----------



## rawstberry (Aug 10, 2020)

not to be dramatic but i feel like crying because audie finally gifted me her framed photo. ♥ i'm so freaking happy because ever since they changed photo mechanics i was struggling so much to get framed pictures from my other villagers (i had no idea it got changed until i saw someone posting about it here which i'm still thankful for) and the stacks of fruit with full inventory finally worked! she's officially the thrid villager (and first dreamie!) to gift me the picture! now, more to go!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Aug 14, 2020)

I finally got my island to 5 stars last night, and today I woke up to my first Lily of the Valley already!


----------



## Larsi (Aug 14, 2020)

Something good what happened today is something I did myself: Just sold 300 pieces of furniture, clotings etc. to create room in my closet. Always the 1600/1600 and the message storage is full is so annoying :')


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

finally got judy's photo and the DAL plane model in the mail today~
now I just need to farm for the photos of my remaining 6 villagers ;;u;;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

I found Judy in one Nook Mile ticket! When I first saw screenshots of her, her anime eyes freaked me out (instantly fell in love with her colour palette though). However, my S/O showed me a video of her facial reactions, which is when I knew I wanted Judy on my island at some point. She might be my first permanent villager for consideration!
Agnes sent her framed photo to me in the mail.


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 15, 2020)

Redesigned my campsite to be more interesting than a regular campsite (fossil digsite + entmology station)... I really liked how it turned out, glad I did redesign it cuz the one I did for the summer event is just too boring even though it really looks like a campsite...


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 15, 2020)

got Bea's photo today, woo!! I love her so so so much   
Ruby showed me the special peppy reaction today, which means it's not much longer until I get her photo too!
Lobo's first time walking around the island (just got him the other day and moved in yesterday), he was looking at the flowers with a magnifying glass and it was so cute.
Decorated Ruby's and Felicity's front porch, it looks better now! Will still be making minor edits with the paths but im happy with the way their items reflected their hobbies (nature and fashion respectively)


----------



## mollyduck (Aug 15, 2020)

Just got Merry on my 9th NMT! Can’t wait for her to move in, she’ll be my first NH cat too.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 15, 2020)

Finally got a shooting star on my island! I have never been around for one despite having the game since launch since I haven't had a heap of time to play so that was exciting! I also invited Dizzy to my town as a permanent resident. My villager lineup is now complete.


----------



## milraen (Aug 15, 2020)

I finally caught a stringfish!


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 17, 2020)

I found Pashmina on a mystery island last night. 1 of 2 dreamies I want looking for. 

Judy finally gave up her photo and soon I'll be free of this cub that has forever traumatized me of a species.


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 17, 2020)

Bob gave me his picture today. Someone said the best way to get photos from villagers with max friendship is to have your entire inventory full and give them a non-native fruit. They will then mail you the gift they planned on giving you and somehow it heightens your chances of getting their photo. Put it to the test and Bob gave me his photo.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

My game is running at a smooth frame rate which is nice! I also managed to get in a couple of discussions between my villagers.


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

went island hopping for the last 2 summer beetles i needed + the moray eel and while i didn’t find any of those, i _did_ find this cutie so i’m definitely not mad about it


----------



## Katgamer (Aug 17, 2020)

Lolly moved in and so did Rosie they are so cute!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 17, 2020)

I finally got Goldie's photo!  Thank you, my sweet girl. This was a long two and a half months. XD


----------



## Serabee (Aug 17, 2020)

I got Julia, who I've been wanting forever ☺
AND I got some items cataloged, and I used them to take my picture for the sleepover contest~


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome back,old friend.


----------



## tajikey (Aug 17, 2020)

Lucky asked to move out, so now I get to go island hopping for an Uchi on Wednesday.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 18, 2020)

A polar bear was my camper!

Even though I'm not looking for a peppy (because I already have one and Tangy isn't moving anywhere), Tutu is... well, I mean, she's a polar bear!  So I invited her to move in and we'll see if we can get on like a house on fire.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Aug 18, 2020)

Just completed the art portion of my museum! With a lot of patience and a ALOT of trading.


----------



## Shimeki (Aug 18, 2020)

Zucker appeared in my Campsite. I'm stoked for his move in day, he said yes


----------



## naranjita (Aug 18, 2020)

I finally got the entire mermaid series, no more diving for me    (at least until new species arrive in september lol)


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 18, 2020)

A rare appearance from Redd...got the "nice painting" from him. He also had a purple soft serve lamp, which I didn't have yet. Also made a good profit off my turnips, and Able's had the million bell crown for sale. Unfortunately, just the standard one...not the royal one. But, still...I didn't have that yet. So...some pretty nice acquisitions today.


----------



## Elin (Aug 18, 2020)

I got a white Fireplace out of a balloon today, which was an item variation I had wanted! And Bob was playing the pan flute in one of my beach areas. It's cute seeing villagers use the areas you've set up, and I haven't seen it too often yet, so that was nice.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

I helped out Gulliver yesterday, and he sent me a pyramid as thanks! I can finally finish off Ankha's yard.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 19, 2020)

I finally managed to find (and catch) the Giraffe Stag I've spent many hours searching for. I made a good 700k from other bugs just while looking for it.


----------



## Debeers (Aug 19, 2020)

I got my first native breed blue rose this morning! So happy . I have been working on two islands watering back and forth for a month now, and this one is from the red roses I forgot when I put them there.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 19, 2020)

Late last night but I had Ankha show up at my camp while tting to kick out Buzz for a friend to adopt. Ankha kicked out Buzz on the third attempt.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 19, 2020)

Nate finally left after 3 months of me trying to get rid of him. I replaced him with Ketchup, a cute little peppy duck I wanted to try out~


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

i finished decorating my left room today! two down, four more to go


----------



## Chungus (Aug 20, 2020)

Among my closest New Horizon friends, Huck was one of the three who attended my birthday party at the beginning of the year! Since then, I regretted letting him go without getting his photo. That changed tonight when I invited him back to my town and relentlessly worked towards getting his photo. He's happy to see that I went straight to customizing his photo as soon as I got it!


----------



## xTurnip (Aug 20, 2020)

I got all the materials to make Nooks in my newly reset town!


----------



## blueish (Aug 20, 2020)

This sounds stupid, but Baabra said she felt bad for me having the name "Blue" and who would name me that. It made me laugh


----------



## Sig (Aug 20, 2020)

i finished filling in a big cliff id been working on filling in for a few days!


----------



## Pikabun (Aug 20, 2020)

I got pheobe.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)

Got a giraffe beetle earlier, hopefully I can get that dumb hercules one soon too before fall....


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 20, 2020)

Hmm yesterday Beau gave me his photo, today sprinkle gave me the mischief expression, you can only obtain that when you became best friend, that mean I'm about to get her photo too!


----------



## DawnAri (Aug 20, 2020)

finally received Agnes' picture a few days ago, so she could move out in peace! 

and last night I found Wolfgang on a mystery island!
my backup plan was to invite Chief (amiibo) so I like having Wolfgang too!

now, who should I move out next.. ahhh this one will be hard! 
probably Benjamin or Skye, but ahh I like both ;-; 
but I can amiibo both back so I'm not too worried


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 24, 2020)

Kiki's reaction to a man-faced stinkbug was the cutest thing ever, so happy she's back on my island for keeps


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 24, 2020)

My first Lily of the Valley sprouted. 
I have a screenshot, but it is late and I don't feel like posting it tonight.


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 24, 2020)

Today was Nan's birthday, and she's my favorite villager! I got her a cute orange t-shirt dress that I hope she likes enough to wear! I also got two new areas on my island decorated, a nova lamp field and a bee keeping area. Finally, I traded for some mushroom items and mushroom crafting materials to decorate my town with!


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 28, 2020)

I got to attend my first birthday celebration for a villager I unfortunately don't have room for on my island! First of many, I hope, thanks to the great members of this forum


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 5, 2020)

Peanut and I had a long convo about fall and etymology. I'll spoiler the rest in case anyone wants to experience it from their Peppy in-game directly







Spoiler


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 5, 2020)

Got 2 photos today! One from Genji, my second photo from him- my main man, my lil dude, my best bud. And one from Tabby! I just got her around the beginning of August! I think she maybe has asked if she should change her catchphrase once? Never have set up a greeting, though apparently we are at that level! Gosh, it was such a surprise, and I was oh so happy, since I just love her to death.


----------



## AmyK (Sep 11, 2020)

I just found Molly! I was actually looking for a new snooty, but I couldn’t go home without her. I’ve only seen this little ducky once in New Leaf when she was camping in my town. Sadly, I had no space and now I finally met her again! I’m so happy.


----------



## NyattaSama (Sep 11, 2020)

Dom gave me his photo!!! I'm so happy    he is my 10th villager so I didn't expect him to give me his photo anytime soon. The RNG god really blessed me today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2020)

I spent some time trying to gather acorns and pine cones. I somehow got three acorns within less than 10 shakes and saved the video capture of it. I managed to craft three seasonal items after vigorously shaking trees.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 14, 2020)

Managed to get a new DIY from Fuchsia today! Now I know how to make an iron doorplate.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Sep 14, 2020)

With the placing of my campsite behind the museum, today I finally finished placing all the buildings on my island (I had placed them on the beach)! The only building on the beach still is O'Hare's house, but that's intentional since he is a sea bunny 

Really glad this is done, since now I finally have the feeling of actually having a lived-in town... though I need to decorate still (I think maybe 50% is done in that regard). So yeah, today is a good day


----------



## ~orquidea~ (Sep 14, 2020)

I realised I could buy a wetsuit and go diving! Met Pascal too. Yay!


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

This was on Saturday, but my friend’s stepbrother gave me some extra gold roses and bells to pay off my house ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

Managed to kick out Julian with Drago that I had camping so it was nice. I needed a lazy and Julian just refused to move so


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 14, 2020)

i got a lot of new fish/insects!


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm on my 299th balloon. 1 more and i get the golden diy >


----------



## PajamaCat (Sep 14, 2020)

The crown finally showed up in the Able Sister's shop! I've been waiting since launch to buy it!


----------



## Hsn97 (Sep 14, 2020)

I got my first Jacobs ladder and 5 star island. Which is crazy cause I’ve not even touched half of the island.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2020)

Found a golden gears DIY recipe and I might put one in my town. Finding new DIYs is a kind of a rare thing nowadays.


----------



## hakutaku (Sep 15, 2020)

Nook's Cranny has been upgraded and Rex asked to move out! Was very happy when I found him with thought bubbles today,,


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 15, 2020)

I managed to get Genji on my second island! I hate island hopping and I needed a Jock villager anyway so it was very, very lucky. Island rebuild is going pretty well too. Have about half of the island terraformed mostly to my liking and I haven't run out of inclines yet lol.


----------



## rianne (Sep 15, 2020)

It's the day after my birthday so I was super glad when I could still give birthday cupcakes to my islanders/neighbors and receive more birthday items!


----------



## Debeers (Sep 15, 2020)

I have the first real large spike of turnip price (>500) today! Previous large spikes were mostly Just over 200...


----------



## samsquared (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m nearly finished with my pool area FINALLY! I just need the palm tree lamp DIY


----------



## John Wick (Sep 16, 2020)

Raymond and Cookie both asked to call me Baba Yaga today. ^_^


----------



## VexTheHex (Sep 16, 2020)

I wanted to work on Sly's landscape and give him either some broken ruin to explore or a boot camp training course since I'm off work today. I kept getting distracted with other tasks and even made changes to Molly's garden which I might undo anyway instead. I kind of felt bad not working on his home and decided to start on it figuring it'd result in failure. Instead I ended up having fun and making great progress giving him a little training area. I was getting too ambitious and had to cut it out before he cut into land I need for someone else! 

 This is also great news for Sly. I grabbed him on my most recent hunt while lacking a comfortable amount of tickets to pass up someone I actually liked out of fear the rest of the tickets could be duds. The inside of his home isn't the greatest and kind of thought he'd just be a placeholder to possibly get the boot down the line. But I don't know now... something about having my little soldier alligator training the residents and visitors is pretty cute to me. 

 (I still kind of want Sheldon though)


----------



## moonlights (Sep 16, 2020)

i went island hopping, had about 2 tickets left and i found Judy! huge surprise and she wasn't a villager i originally wanted but she's very cute and i was desperately looking for a snooty, i think it's been about two months since i've had one, so this was a huge win.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 16, 2020)

I finally found a basic diy that I have wanted for 6 months (Iron Bench) haha I do not know why it took so freaking long. I also finished the art section of the museum


----------



## Raz (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm almost done with my island, despite the lack of some items I really want. 

Today I organized the little food market with some stalls, but I still need to change some things. I also changed the entrance to the museum a little. I believe that in a few days, I'll finally be done with my island (except for a little area I've been keeping empty as I believe they will eventually add The Roost, so this area is kinda reserved to the new building). 

Can't believe how many times I have changed the layout of Kupoland lol.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2020)

This is gonna sounds _extremely _vanilla but I found Raymond on a mystery island yesterday after only 12 tickets and he's unpacking today and I'm just really happy :') He's been my main goal when it came to island hopping and this had been a mission for months and I literally freaked out when I encountered him in the island yesterday ksdfks.
I liked him when he was first revealed but I had _no_ idea he would have been so popular. Admittedly I felt really off-put by his popularity and considered dropping my mission to find him because of it, but I know better than to be swayed by public opinion. So I mean, at the end of the day I have no shame in saying I like Raymond and find his design appealing, and I'm super glad to have found him myself after months of searching. :>


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 17, 2020)

Sherb moved in earlier this week from a mystery island and I managed to visit him at home today. He was singing to the music from his player and it was the cutest thing! He's a lazy like Claude and Zucker and I don't know if I'm just imagining it but, to my ears, he sounds like he has a differently pitched lazy voice. Anyway, it's a little thing watching Sherb sing at home, but it put a really big smile on my face.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 17, 2020)

I caught a centipede today. I had tried a while ago and it was hard. I needed a spare for decoration and today’s catch was very easy. That was nice.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 17, 2020)

I finally cleaned up all the dropped items on my island last night, so it's back at 5 stars. Looking forward to growing more Lily-of-the-Valleys over time. I'm also just coasting while waiting for my last rock to spawn as a specific shape.


----------



## hakutaku (Sep 17, 2020)

Found Zucker on a Mystery Island! That's another one of my dreamies ticked off, and it's pretty fitting I found another lazy villager to replace Rex.


----------



## Nenya (Sep 17, 2020)

I tt'd recently love and it was so much fun! Finished my museum fish, bug and deep sea sections, now "just" have art section to complete. Also visited a mystery island and "converted" it to a tarantula island...caught 8 tarantulas to make models, and only got bit 5 times. One more: I caught seven spider crabs (over a period of several hours) that are now lurking all over my island. Good times!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2020)

I went island hopping for materials and I got an island covered in rocks that when I get money bags came out it was amazing I have never had an island that good before.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 17, 2020)

First, I got Sylvia's pic! Now, from my current islanders, I just need Tangy, Lucky, and Vic's... as well as my newest villager-
I went island hopping for a new villager since Dobie left yesterday. I had a mental list of ones I'd automatically take, and some I'd consider. And I ran into one of my "consider" villagers- Pietro. I wasn't sure I wanted him... but then I remembered that I'm setting up a harvest festival/fairgrounds area- and I realized how perfect it would be to have a clown! So I grabbed him and I'm really excited about it ☺


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 18, 2020)

Zucker just gave me a new DIY! Now I know how to make an orange end table.


----------



## AmyK (Sep 24, 2020)

For the past three days I got missing recipes (flower ones) in my daily message bottle. \o/

Today Miranda is camping on my island which makes me pretty happy because I don't have a snooty at the moment. She was one of the candidates I was hoping to find when I went island hopping last time, but that didn't happen. Also: The first item that I got from her was my favorite jacket in New Leaf. Feels like fate brought us together, haha!

Both sad and good: She suggested Bill. I've been waiting for months for him to leave because he's the last one of my starters, but I was so focused on letting Roscoe go that this kinda caught me off guard. He was the first villager who gave me a photo and he's also my favorite jock. But I'll stick to my plan: No starter houses and no villagers that I have in New Leaf, so it's "finally" time to say goodbye to him...


----------



## cherylkjh (Sep 24, 2020)

gold rose sprout. :/


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 24, 2020)

I finally got Gaston's photo


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 24, 2020)

Not exactly in game, but I finally got the amiibo card packs that I ordered from Nintendo in May (!!!) I'm going to let my daughter open them and see what we got.

I guess it's a good thing I'm still actually playing the game


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 25, 2020)

Today's Mitzi's bday


----------



## oak (Sep 25, 2020)

I finally switched over my green grass path borders for fall leaves instead. Now it blends with the ground better so I updated my dream address for the first time in 2 months.


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

got lily’s photo today!! i wasn’t expecting it as i thought i’d get big top’s first but,, it was a welcome surprise


----------



## Equity (Sep 25, 2020)

I received a lovely gift from Tia today (and from Fauna the day before)!  She gave me a shaded-floor lamp, an item I didn’t have yet. It’s always nice to receive gifts from your villagers; makes you feel loved!


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Sep 25, 2020)

I got Willow's photo today! I was already pleased today, since I invited Maple to my island yesterday, and she's moving in. I wanted to find a woodsy villager, so I'm glad to have her!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Wolfgang sent me the Great Statue!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2020)

Why is this thread always buried whenever I want to post here?

Anyway, I finally scored over 100,000 points with the HHA.  Lmao


----------



## xara (Oct 5, 2020)

my pumpkins were fully grown today!! they are,, very cute and i definitely want hundreds of them aha


----------



## John Wick (Oct 5, 2020)

Lucky finally told me he loved my round adorable head.

I got rid of Claude for Lucky a few weeks ago, and really missed him saying that.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 5, 2020)

I finally found the western stone DIY just in time for spooky season! Now to get enough stone to make a few of them. I'm going to have to go island hopping.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I got Gullivarr today! I went on my four accounts so hopefully I’ll get something cool tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Oct 5, 2020)

I got 100 fish bait from someone. Gonna try and catch the Mahi Mahi as it’s the last ocean fish I need.


----------



## Wookaru (Oct 5, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I got 100 fish bait from someone. Gonna try and catch the Mahi Mahi as it’s the last ocean fish I need.



Good luck! With 100 fish bait hopefully you'll get one! That's one of the fish I still can't seem to get either so I feel that! 

On my island I finally got all of my DIY recipes consolidated to one spot for a giveaway. They were littering the beaches. Isabelle is happy now.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 5, 2020)

It's Elmer's birthday today! He's one of my favourites villagers, so I'm trying to decide what to give him. I also got a DIY for a spooky arch this morning


----------

